# 2006 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well, it's early...but it's been another mild winter overall. There are snows scattered all over from the coast and even some are reported as far north as SD (don't worry, it's still far away from time up there). There's bunches of snow geese as far north as Nebraska currently.

So with that being said I'm starting the reports a bit earlier this year.

PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a report, please start a new one. Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended.

Good luck this spring! Eye's to the sky...

Click here for the 2005 spring snow goose report archive.


----------



## Chris Schulz

This is so early, it makes me sick. come on blizzards!


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

We need a snow storm!!! I hope I can get off work if they come early, buddy that lives Yankton SD saw a small flock fly over his house last weekend.....

Adam Toboyek
Central Wisconsin
Top Flight Waterfowling


----------



## jb

good amount of birds in Mo right now CO starts on the 30th in the north zone should be a good opener unless they move north before then :beer:


----------



## prince

shot snows in junction city Kansas last weekend, dates 01/21/06 and 01/22/06, seen many big flocks down there


----------



## huntngear

There are some birds in NE and we will be chasing them on the Feb1 opener! More birds will come in the next week with the south winds.


----------



## jkern

I was in the rainwater basins in Nebraska from 11 til 3:30 yesterday getting the blind ready and saw 1 flock of about 300. Did some driving around and didnt see squat, ducks or geese. Really suprised me we didnt see abunch of ducks, everything was open.

Im lookin to go down and hunt in about 2 weeks. Unless we get some crappy weather.


----------



## Ridge Nelson

i just checked the sqauw creek national wildlife refuge website, reports are there that around 52,000 birds are on the refuge


----------



## Ridge Nelson

the website is http://www.squawcreek.org/cgi-bin/sightings.cgi


----------



## deafishunt

You can check this website about where are they now. Waterfowler.com


----------



## djleye

It has been a fe wyears since I looked at the waterfowler.com tracker but back then it was way too unreliable. There were reports of snows in ND in January!!!! :eyeroll: I'll stick to Nodak!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

deafishunt said:


> You can check this website about where are they now. Waterfowler.com


The concept is there, but like djleye stated, the map is always full of bogus reports. I guess you take it with a grain of salt like any report.


----------



## lynxx69

I don't know for sure if my information is accurate or not but I have got word that there are about 50,000 in NE right now, but you never know what they will do with 40 mph south winds... It has been said everything is open as far as water so they may be getting ready to move into NE within the next 10 days.... Anyone have any more info?


----------



## GooseBuster3

Just got of the phone with a contact from SD. Said there are acouple hundred sitting on a lake in SD, nothing major. 
Once I hear 50K then my blood will get a flowing.


----------



## deafishunt

The concept is there, but like djleye stated, the map is always full of bogus reports. I guess you take it with a grain of salt like any report.[/quote]

yeah, I like to hold my pant up and look forward from people's rumors. 
I was superised snow geese fly to North this early Season. I suspect that odd weather changed than past. I hope cold air push down make snow geese stay in North Dakota for few months. [/quote]


----------



## ToPe

Seen about 500 snows on a pond by seward, ne today. That's all that I've seen around here so far.


----------



## tombuddy_90

seen 1 flock of 50 or so snows here in central iowa along the missouri river.

lets get some more replys going here so we know where the birds are.

tom


----------



## jb

still a bunch in Mo have not see many moving in the last few days I will have a better report on the 1st plan to stop a few from going up north


----------



## billr64

ToPe said:


> Seen about 500 snows on a pond by seward, ne today. That's all that I've seen around here so far.


Hi ToPe was reading your post Iwas in the fairbury Neb area around middle of march and no birds around. Iam planing to try for feb 9th to 12th this year. Do you think this is to early.A nd should still wait till march this is my second year for snows .I am a big time drak goose and duck hunter. Any info would be helpful thanks again. GOOD LUCK WITH THE SNOWS.


----------



## jkern

Here is a link to NEXRAD in NE Kansas. There are a pile of geese in this area with birds comming from Squaw to join em.


----------



## Ridge Nelson

still a big number of snows around squaw creek. around 50k


----------



## ToPe

billr64, I would say that's a safe bet around middle of feb. I don't think you will have to wait till march this year. I'll keep giving posts if i see some.


----------



## gasburner70

hey guys freshly back from the rain water basin in the suton and clay center area went out there this weekend to get the hunting trailer setup and ready for the big push which i am sure isnt going to be for atleast 10-15 days but hey there are a good # of birds there as we speak i saw lots of flocks on the ground and alot moving in, if i had to say how many were around at this time i would have to say around the 50-60 thousand range and i think that is a understatment we saw alot of birds, and they are pumping the refuges and there were alot more birds there today than on sat. the weather looks good so i am thinking around the 10th in that area if the weather keeps up. here are a few photos of some groups i took today... spring pics


----------



## fishunt

at Kanansa snow geese open on Feb 13 but I will be there on Feb 16 , so do you think I will have a change to get them or they left already when I arrives? My friends asked me to come down and get together to get them down!! I was alike not too sure if I would go because I think by the time I arrive and all gone? thanks


----------



## lynxx69

I'm sorry I don't understand about half of that to be honest with you... ^ Anyways I have been hearing reports of snow in Western ND is this true? Also the rain water basin is going to be in the upper 40's and 50's I am heading out there about the 12th... I am ready for another great year hopefully...

Hunting is not only a passion or a love its a neccessity!!!! :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Its doesnt matter if there is snow in Western ND or not, that is completely out of the migration path. As for a snowline there isnt much, but thre hasnt been a decent snowline for the past 4 years. Its the same thing every year.


----------



## jb

Just got off the phone with a farmer around where I hunt in Mo and he tells me they still have a bunch I will find out first hand tomorrow and give full report on Thurs  looks to be a good day have not seen many moving from the south in the last few days however


----------



## snowsforlife

with all this talk what are people thinking the main migration date will be for ND? My hockey is done March 17 so i am hoping it is after right around there. What are you opinions?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Too far out to tell, nobody knows what mother nature has in store. But TYPICALLY late March is a safe bet for a push.


----------



## jdas53

My little bro just got back from duck hunting in Ark this part week 25th to 29th. He said there were still lots of snows there-tons. Am curious though-always lots of questions this time of year-Where will the birds be on these dates??? I could give you an estimate-3rd week of march southern SD to Northern ND. Go to the birds


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

SD put their first report onto the Sand Lake Hotline today. Not a whole lot to report, but several small flocks have been seen around Sioux Falls. Just enough to make it harder to sleep at night and get through my classes.


----------



## MnDiver

> There has been no spring migration activity on the Refuge. There have been some reports of very small flocks (150 birds) of snow geese near the Sioux Falls area and near Lake Thompson, Lake Preston, and Lake Whitewood in Kingsbury county. Normal peak for snow geese on Sand Lake Refuge is late March.


----------



## Gary Bottger

I saw two groups heading north last night in north east nebraska. We just might actually shoot some geese this weekend.


----------



## billr64

ToPe said:


> billr64, I would say that's a safe bet around middle of feb. I don't think you will have to wait till march this year. I'll keep giving posts if i see some.


Thank you ToPe for the info starting to get the dogs and equipment ready for next thurs start killing friday. If all goes well weather and bird s if you know what I mean If you are hunting now good luck.


----------



## Greg_4242

In ND if its not posted you can hunt it and there is also a lot of land that is just not posted.

How does it work in SD? Is it hard to find land to hunt. I'm more a of fall duck hunter and I figure more people will view this forum this time of year that the duck on. Next fall if I get the draw and go to SD is it hard to find bodies of wetlands and other bodies of water to hunt around Souix Falls and alittle farther north and west?


----------



## Travery

Chris Hustad said:


> PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a report, please start a new one.


----------



## Ridge Nelson

i dont know how accurate the squaw creek NWR website is but the reports are on it are around 80,000 snows on the refuge.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

They showed up in force today in the basins. Non-stop flights all morning. :beer:


----------



## sstripsky

I am going to hunt in South dakota, the march 23 thru the 28. I am wondering if you guys think I will be late?


----------



## damon

where exactly is the rain water basin


----------



## claycrusher

I will be leaving for southeastern missouri in the morning. I will return on monday and have reports from that area for all. The reports I have heard to this point claims that there is well over 100,000 birds down in that area.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

redlegg93 said:


> i dont know how accurate the squaw creek NWR website is but the reports are on it are around 80,000 snows on the refuge.


I talked to somebody who claims it's more. They shot 35 on Monday and supposedly a lot come in on Sunday.



damon said:


> where exactly is the rain water basin


http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/wildlife/gu ... /basin.asp


----------



## Travery

sstripsky said:


> I am going to hunt in South dakota, the march 23 thru the 28. I am wondering if you guys think I will be late?


Depends on where in the state you are going. I think you will miss the big push, but find some huntable birds. Atleast thats what Miss Cleo says.


----------



## Fyredawg47

South Central Nebraska

http://www.rwbjv.org/images/maps/Basin Map.bmp


----------



## fishoutloud

I'm in ne Kansas around the Topeka area, today I saw the first group of snows since mid nov. I'm sure hoping the snow goose migration falls into place better than the fall ducks did!! How about the 2nd warmest January on record for ne Kansas!! Long range forcast is calling for below temps in Feb. so I'm not so sure it's too late for some southern movement from the geese. Kansas parks and wildlife have had low posts for snow geese in eastern kansas all season and with the excess grain and favorable water conditions we've had I lost my "ALL IN" call! I hope the small flock I saw this morning is a sign off good things to come!! P.S. Thank you to all the folks that take part in putting these reports together!!


----------



## Greg_4242

Do you think there will be huntable numbers of geese in the Southern SD by Feb 20th? Or is that going to be too early to plan a trip.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

> Do you think there will be huntable numbers of geese in the Southern SD by Feb 20th? Or is that going to be too early to plan a trip.


That's a tough call, LOTS of winter left.

*Please, let's keep this to REPORTS ONLY.*

If you have a question, please post up a new thread.

Thanks!


----------



## andrewskywaterfowl

Its starting two flocks located just south of Sioux Falls, SD! Way too early at least the season is finally open! Come on Snows


----------



## jb

I went out yesterday in central Mo we lost a bunch of birds (I'm guessing the ones that are now in Mound City) but we still have a good number of birds. Hunting was slow with no wind in the early am when we needed it then some birds hit the ground between us and the refuge so all the birds stopped before they even got to us, did get the first tornado of the year  on a good note, wasn't a big one but still cool to be under :beer: I have not see any migrators in the last week plans are to scout Sat then hunt Sunday will have a report on Monday as to what I found. Temps are supposed to drop a bit over the weekend good luck to all that give it a try this week :beer:


----------



## WI_Gander_Lander

Well, I was planning on getting to the basin on Feb. 19th, but it sounds like that may be a little late? Should I just plan on hunting SD or stay with NE? If its not too early to tell, could anyone please help me out with my decision? Thanks

TJ


----------



## nebgoosehunter

You might be just perfect on the 19th. With this colder weather they should hang up for a bit and that might be right around peak #'s. If not then, then it will be the week before that. Should still be alot of birds though. Who's knows though, only mother nature can tell. Im heading to the basins the 18th too.


----------



## Watchm!

Harvard, NE reportedly has lots of birds as of 2/3/06.


----------



## Ridge Nelson

just got back from the mound city area, theres around 100,000 snow geese.


----------



## WI_Gander_Lander

Nebgoosehunter,

Thanks for the info. Glad to hear I won't be the only one out there for that week. I am coming from WI and it will take me about 10 hrs. Maybe I will see you out there? What part are you going to? I have never been snow hunting in NE, if there is anything else you ccould tell me I would appreciate it!! It will be just me and my dog for the long trip!

Thanks again,
TJ


----------



## nebgoosehunter

WI_Gander_Lander,

I will probably be around the Harvard area. I really don't know what else to tell you cause im just a rookie snow hunter trying to have some fun. Are you hunting with dekes or are you just gonna pass shoot some public land?


----------



## bud69652

Seen two flocks of about 25-50 birds flying east of lake preston. Probably about 3 weeks yet though.


----------



## jb

Well central Mo still has a lot of birds not as many as 2 weeks ago but still a good number winds for Sunday were terrible (5-7mph) at best however did get a few good tornados did do some laughing and got to shoot some birds hunted till 12:00 should get good in the next few weeks as the juvies should be showing up we only shot one juvie on Sun. We should have shoot a few more juvies but it never fails everyone is away from their guns messing with the decoys. I am thinking of a sling for the next hunt :lol:

Cant go again untill next Sunday and I will give a report on next monday unless I hear something from a farmer :beer:


----------



## take' em'

sunday feb. 5th thousands and thousands of snows and blues flew up the Mississippi bottoms in Pleasant, Hill Il . They also came from the Illiniois River wouldn t work the spread for nothin followed each other line by line all day long. I would say close to 10-20 thousand. Big migration comin this full moon be ready! :sniper:


----------



## lynxx69

anyone been in NE lately to hunt??? I am headed down there very soon regardless of what the birds are doing... I know there are a few there right now for sure... Any reports would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Lots of birds around in the basins now. Have not seen much in terms of migration lately, I believe most are trading from Squaw to the basins and the platte near Alda. It has been cold at night and locking everything up with ice. Unless you got something the geese really want decoying is going to be tough, unless we get a influx of migrators. If your ditchwhoring you shouldn't have a problem buring roosts just have to put them to bed.


----------



## claycrusher

Well back from southeastern misssouri. We hunted on Friday and Saturday.
The hunt was great on Friday moderate fog and alot of birds moving around. We managed to kill 52 birds with 4 guys and only hunted until 3 pm.
Saturday was a different story we moved to a different area Temp dropped and we had 25-30 mph winds. We only killed 6. We saw a ton of birds moving in from the east and a ton of birds moving out heading north all day.
I would think that the squaw creek area has to be getting loaded up with the amount of birds heading that way.
Good luck to those heading out.


----------



## jsbourbon89

hey , did you guys kill them around dexter , mo ? we're goin to otter slough this weekend , there should be some birds there , but the weathers looking all sun and no wind ,

jordan b

[email protected]


----------



## claycrusher

Yes that is where we hunted on Saturday. On Friday we where over closer to sikeston.
A lot better hunting I that area. I didnt enjoy the area over by Otter slough. The birds are just to spooked to work over there. To many guys set up there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just got off the phone from someone who was reporting a lot of birds on the ground and in the air in the extreme SE Nebraska this morning coming from Squaw Creek and going NW.


----------



## Decoy Boy

Few groups see but not using the refuge in West Alton, Mo at the confluence of the the Mississippi and Missouri River. This is the first year I have lease in this area. Any know if snows stop the rest and eat in these fields?


----------



## jsbourbon89

i hunt out of a slu right across from that refuge , i see snows land in that refuge , but not a whole lot, theres alot of honkers that use all of that refuge and surrounding area though.


----------



## jb

It seems as allot of birds have moved into Mo I'm guessing some Texas birds or maybe Lu. birds have seen some with the rust on the face a few farmers I talked to told me the birds have been roosting in the fields so they must be trying to pack it on to go north :wink:

On another note I seen a small flock 25-35 birds heading south east yesterday around 3:00 high flying over Columbia Mo not saying the weather is pushing them all back maybe these were just some wimps 

anyway get out their and good luck :beer:


----------



## phunter

just wondering anyone heard on numbers for south dakota....checked the sd game fish and parks homepage and they said nothing....i would appreciate it...


----------



## lakerwaterfowler

I have been going out scouting the area around Lake Thompson, Whitewood, and Preston. But there are no geese to be seen around that area. And with the snow we are getting today, I doubt we will have birds for a while!


----------



## phunter

hey are the lakes open at all down there....i heard the snow line is between clark and redfield somewhere.....


----------



## Ridge Nelson

no shortage in snows around mound city 
probably 70K to 100K snows , theyve been there in big numbers like this for a couple weeks


----------



## Gary Bottger

How much snow did SD get? We got a light dusting so far with more forcasted for tomorrow. I don't think it will hang around long in northeast nebraska.


----------



## USSapper

All i know is that there is no snowline in central north dakota unless you get over towards the fargo area and north but not much


----------



## Vandy

Here are a few web sites I got about 3 yrs back. The first is the snow line and the second is snow depth in cm. It looks the like the snow line is about a month ahead right now. All it will take though is a big storm to come through and the snow line could drop 200 miles over night. Time will tell.

Snow Line web site:

http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surf...owNESDISus.gif

Snow depth web site:

http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surface/snowAFus.gif


----------



## jb

Had a few flocks go over last night around 8:30-10:00 snows and specks mix could not see them so not sure how big of groups but I would guess your normal 25-50 birds flocks (going north west) full moon


----------



## take' em'

We managed to kill 14 last night still some stageing around Del Air refuge near Pleasent, Hill hopefully snow and the snow in the forcast for this weekend bring some back :wink:


----------



## solitudefarms

I am going to hunt around weiner arkansas on th 15th just wanted to know if anyone new what kind of numbers this area was holding. Thanks for any info you could give me.


----------



## USSapper

Well i guess i spoke to soon,we had blizzaed conditions all day in Jamestown with about 3 to 4 inches of snow blowing around. Not much caught in the fields so it really didnt make much for a snowline. Hope fully we can get a bunch more to create one. One warm day would knock out all this snow!


----------



## deadly

Leaving Minnesota Feb 15...heading for Mound City area...would like update on sky carp...shoot 'em up!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Going to get some cold weather on Thursday, highs in the lower 20s and teens for a week. :-?


----------



## jb

Snows are still in mid mo but moving around a ton very unpredictable flying out far from the roost to feed. They don't seem to do the same thing twice even with no weather change they still change what they do??? oh well I guess that's snows. Did ok over the weekend our group got 13 and lost 4 so I guess we stopped 17 from heading north as always we had a few missed opportunities when we should have pulled the trigger. This was most likely my last hunt of the year due to my wife is ready to pop any day now but I will still send reports when my brothers go out. Good luck everyone make me jealous. :beer:


----------



## jsbourbon89

we hunted this weekend the 11th and 12th in southeast missouri , saturday was alrite , me and my dad only killed 4 , but our e-caller gave out on us in the middle of the hunt , we had about 500 tornadoing in on us , it was pretty cool , but that night clear sky , full moon , and temperatures in the low 20's , a lot of geese were heading north saturday evening, and sunday we hardly seen any geese. so id imagine there was a pretty strong push .


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter

I am going to be going hunting with a party this year. We are having a little difficulty getting our schedules to work out, but we have decided that we can go from March 17-27. Any ideas as to where the majority of the birds might be at that time? I know it's early, but i'm looking for some idea (ND?, SD?). Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## KEN W

Where the snows were in Nebr. as of 2/9/06....

http://rainwater.fws.gov/images/2-9-06_ ... ations.pdf


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Wow, they're getting pretty detailed these days!


----------



## Alonzo

I just got in from an afternoon hunt...didn't get out until after lunch. Had a lot of trouble getting rag stakes in the ground, believe it or not it was frozen. I only put out around 100 rags. Didn't see a bird until aroung 5 p.m., but then had several large flocks (local birds) come in a work. Had a small group drop on in and I killed 2, an adult snow and an immature snow. Had a single eagleheaded blue come in next and killed him. I left the decoys in the field and will go back out tomorrow and try it again.

No migrating birds in the air!


----------



## deadly

Thanks for the info...will continue to check for additional updates. Shoot 'em in the lips. :sniper:


----------



## phunter

hey could get a report for southdakota please would like to go out and look anybody have any ideas....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I was in Watertown on Sunday and it felt a LONG ways from snow goose season. I'm assuming the snows around SD have pushed back south.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

Was down by yankton today and seen 5 flocks of snow geese the flocks had between 100-200 birds in them


----------



## wyogoose

About 1500 snows flying around here but the game warden says that the big numbers are yet to come. (SE Wyoming-Nebraska border)


----------



## Alonzo

Hunted again today over the spread that I left out from yesterday afternoon...around 8:00 a.m. the local flock of around 2000 arrived. Couldn't get any interested in decoying to my setup. They all went in to a field across the highway. I went over and ran them out and they just moved over to the West end of the field I am set up in. I decided to run them off again and was able to use the topography to my advantage and killed 9 birds. I then went back to my spread and only killed one bird around 2:30 in the afternoon. That one kill was awesome, he followed a small group of Canada's in to the spread and I literally had to wait for the Canada's to fly over me about 10 foot above the ground before I could kill him at around 15 yards. It seemed like it took forever for the Canada's to get out of the way because they were flying into about a 30 mph headwind. It was like they were on a treadmill, I think I could have almost stood up and whacked one with my gun barrel, that's how close they were.

Still did not see any migrating birds! 

Maybe after this next cold spell clears out!


----------



## fowlhunter7

I wouldn't expect to see huntable #'s here in SD untill march. Southern SD is supposed to get 6-8 in. of snow in the next 2 days. With temps in the deepfreeze for the next week.


----------



## solitudefarms

I got up today and was out hooking up the trailer to head for Weiner Arkansas to hunt snows. And as I was walking back to the house I could here geese and looked up and the sky was full of snows I estimate 8,000 to 10,000 in one huge flock. I live in the southern tip of Indiana and these geese were heading south can you believe that. Maybe I should stay home and hunt snows.


----------



## phunter

I am interested in heading to Lake Andes in South Dakota this weekend, does anybody have a count on the Snows near that area??


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

SD hotline was updated yesterday and it says very few new reports of birds. Birds that were seen were in groups of less than 100. With the snow and cold, I would think there wouldn't be much migrating going on.


----------



## fowlhunter7

phunter,
Wouldn't waste the gas. Lake Andes will have 8-10in of snow by this weekend.


----------



## irdaniel

OK. Just got off the phone with my hunting buddy. He scouted the area, again! Did not see or hear any migrating birds this morning. The temp is dropping and it will be freezing now for the next couple of days, RATS! Please post if anyone sees any movement. I will do the same.

Share Video at DropShots.com
This short clip was taken on Feb, 4 up by Swan Lake in Missouri. Not even a look did the birds give us. I think the birds were organized and not the least bit interested in decoying.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Got 2 inches of snow on the ground now. Up to five expected, wind howling out of the north. Low tonight 2 above, high tommarow 10 above with a low below zero. Brrrrrrrrrr.

Went hunting in the basins yesterday though, lots of bird seen for the first two hours of shooting. Shooting was fast and furious until about 9:30. Birds feed in the area and either went back south or west. A few migrators seen but nothing to get excited over.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK

irdaniel, pm me, thanks, just want to know where your from in missouri


----------



## jd mn/nd

My guess would be that the snows have pushed back south with all of the nasty weather MO received yesterday with the hail and sleet and snow as well as some reported tornados(of the bad weather kind not geese) I hope everyone down there is OK .


----------



## tom sawyer

Northeast MO report. I hunted after work for an hour or so, and saw very little in the air. We had winds out of the north at 30+ mph and some rain and sleet. Not exactly a snow day. Supposed to be bitterly cold for the weekend, when the temps warm back up next week, I predict the hunting will get hot too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I was in Columbia, MO yesterday and the weather didn't seem too bad. We flew in around 11 a.m. and flew out around 5 p.m. I saw 2 feeds towards the airport and we flew over a decoy spread about 2 miles N of the airport. If anyone reading this knows that's the location of your spread...drop me a pm and I'll give you the bird's eye view.


----------



## jb

If its the one right off I-70 they leave them out all season I'm am guessing you seen the 2 feeds a good ways west of where you seen the decoys you need to jump back on that plane and come on down for Sunday my wife gave me one more day to hunt the baby is still high and she has not dilated any :lol:

Hey did you see the snow line or where you over the clouds :beer:


----------



## phunter

hey you guys down in nebraska seeing much or is it about as cold as it is here in south dakota.....


----------



## wyogoose

I've found the snow line!!!! (of snow that is) Weather really went bad. We have a foot of snow and more on the way. Why couldnt it have been like this during the canada season?!!! Most snow geese have headed back south.


----------



## KEN W

Here is another post about snow counts at Squaw Creek.....

SQUAW CREEK NWR WEEKLY WATERFOWL AND BALD EAGLE SURVEY
02/17/2006 - posted by Frank Durbian, Refuge Wildlife Biologist

Just an update as to why no bird counts have been posted the last 2 weeks. Last week I was at a profesional meeting all week in La Crosse, Wisconsin. During that time I developed a serious health problem and had to undergo emergency surgery last Sunday. Needless to say I have been unable to complete any bird counts during this time. I plan to conduct the next count on Tuesday, February 21st and will have it posted by the end of the day.

The current snow goose count is 140,000.


----------



## jhaas

I WENT OUT LAST WEEKEND IN NE MISSOURI. I SAW A LOT OF BIRDS OVER GRAND PASS BUT NONE CAME DOWN. I ALSO SAW A FLOCK OF 5,000 ON THE GROUND A LITTLE TO THE WEST AND 15-20000 IN ANOTHER FLOCK. I SAW ANOTHER FLOCK OF 10,000 IN THE AIR. WITH THIS COLD FRONT, I WOULD IMAGINE LAKES WILL FREEZE AND THEY WILL GO BACK DOWN SOUTH.


----------



## jb

just seen a small bunch (around 8-12) going south not sure but they looked like Ross I say that because they where flapping fast and no blues


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

jb said:


> Hey did you see the snow line or where you over the clouds :beer:


Nope, we had poor visibility both ways which is too bad. I planned to scout both ways.


----------



## honker

just went out side to feed the dog 
they wont be here till summer if this keeps up 
damn its cold! :eyeroll:


----------



## SnowMan10

I saw a 50 the other day.


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter

sorry, i will move my post


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

*PLEASE LEAVE THIS FOR REPORTS ONLY. *

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE POST UP A NEW TOPIC.


----------



## jb

well my wife did not pop yet so I got a hall pass for one more hunt  I just got off the phone with my bro (he is scouting right now) and it appears that allot of birds have showed back up or we got some from the south either way we got some poultry again in big numbers should see some birds tomorrow and hopefully find a few dumb ones


----------



## jb

All the migrators he seen today came from the south east and he tells me its a bunch  I hope its the juvies


----------



## Brushpile

I saw 40-45k at the Captain mine in Southern Illinois, Friday. There is at least that many in Union Co. Illinois from what I've seen.


----------



## jb

went out yesterday in mid mo another windless day but we did ok (love ross geese) anyway lots and lots of birds flying all day long they were in the fields all day so I would guess they are getting ready to roll. All the birds appeared to be coming from the south we where unable to work migrators because all the birds on the ground would pull them in. If I hunted north west Mo or Nebraska I would be ready these geese seam to have their bags packed just waiting for the weather to let up a bit. These birds appeared to be the breading bunch with lots of adults


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Talked to Northup and it sounds like it's still fairly slow around Squaw Creek. He guessed 50-75K and Swan has around 200K. Lots of movement yesterday and with this week's weather there should be a lot more.


----------



## salmon

Just checked the Kansas waterfowl report- Jefferies has 60,000- this is in NE kansas about 70 miles or so from Nebraska line- cold weather must have pushed some birds back- I'd say the next days we have some strong south winds and mild temps the birds will start the northern push- it's almost time :beer: I'll start postin' regularly about what I see around here.Good huntin' fellas!!!!


----------



## take' em'

4 of us killed 43 in the pleasent hill.Ill bottoms on sunday we got in to a hell of a ground swat but the were local birds we need the temature to raise a bit :lol:


----------



## phunter

hey could i get a report as soon as we get that big push...suppose to be in the upper 20's this week woo hoo....wow i want to kill some sky carp


----------



## gonnerman22

how long til you guys think they will be in sd


----------



## Snowhunter07

Hopefully the Snow geese will here soon im getting pretty trigger happy, no sign of them yet though but it is supposed to warm up in the next couple days, so the migration should start pusing north


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Hopefully they will be here by march 3rd because thats when spring break starts. i am definatly getting excited for the big push!


----------



## krsportsman

Man, I hope there here by then, can't wait! Studying has been hard because all I think about is shootin the hell out of um! I think by spring break there will be huntable numbers, or at least I hope!


----------



## joebobhunter4

you watertown SD boys keep me posted! i plan on drivin down toward that area to try n get a few than follow em up north


----------



## salmon

Just saw a small flock by the house(100 or so) flyin' low and lookin' to feed- sure hopin they're gonna stick around in this area for alittle bit- weathers gettin' more favorable for migration- been seein' alot more ducks the last few days so that's usually a good indication around here that everythings gettin' ready to head north. Anybody in nothe oaklahoma or se kansas seeing anything comin thru?


----------



## adam

i hope the snow geese dont get to sd until march 20


----------



## tom sawyer

Wasn't much flying around here (northeast MO) yesterday.


----------



## Benelliboy1715

Can anyone give a close estimate on how many birds and where at in MO. I have been told Squaw Creek is filling up.


----------



## Fyredawg47

Any non residents hunt MO for snows? Is the $6.00 migratory bird stamp all you need to hunt during the conservation season? Besides the Federal Duck Stamp and HIP I assume.


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy

Hold them up for just a little while, we'll be in MO March 1. What was the hatch last year, I've heard it was the best ever and then I've heard it was a bust? I'm new at this, but I've been told the dumb young ones follow the major push and you can work em over after the adults hav emoved on.


----------



## backwoodshunter

Cold weather has stop the birds from comming north but did see a few birds the first of the month with very unsesonable weather :roll:
But thats OK its way to early


----------



## MnDiver

SD Update:



> There has been little migration activity as cold temperatures are keeping most geese stationary. Nebraska, Kansas and Missouri are all reporting large numbers of white geese and a few birds are beginning to trickle into South Dakota. Lake Andes National Wildlife Refuge in Charles Mix county is reporting a few hundred geese on the Refuge and small flocks are being seen on Lewis & Clark Lake near Yankton. On and off over the past two weeks small flocks have been seen in Kingsbury county near DeSmet and Lake Preston, but sighting have been sporadic. Temperatures throughout the eastern part of the state during the week look to be in the mid to high 30's, but a cold front predicted this weekend will drop temperatures back into the mid to low 20's for highs and single digits for lows. It is likely birds will be on the move with first major warm spell. This line will be updated as more information is gathered on the spring migration.


----------



## Gary Bottger

SQUAW CREEK NWR WEEKLY WATERFOWL AND BALD EAGLE SURVEY
02/21/2006 - posted by Frank Durbian, Refuge Wildlife Biologist

Many thanks to everyone who sent me e-mails and were concerned for my health. I'm back in the saddle and back on schedule for the weekly counts. We are currentley 99.9% frozen over. For you snow goose hunters - information on state wide snow goose numbers, including my counts, can be found on the following web site: http://mdc.mo.gov/hunt/wtrfowl/weekly-snow/. We have about 30,000 snow geese and there are many more in the general area but it appears that there has been an overall decline in numbers since freeze up late last week.

Bald Eagles = 83

Snow Geese = 30,000
Canada Geese = 50
Mallards = 28,550
Black Ducks = 2
Gadwall = 10
N. Pintail = 820
Ring-neck Ducks = 40


----------



## lynxx69

According to that report for Squaw Creek the birds hav decreased by 110,000 birds and that is alot in 5 days... either there are alot of birds moving North or the birds are moving south because there sure aren't at Squaw... It sounds fun in Nebraska right now... I am headed down there in a few days for the peak migration...


----------



## honker

Its been nice up here for a few days now so i hope they start headin up here


----------



## cbrace55

Thia is the Sand Lake report in NE South Dakota.

Last Update: February 22, 2006

Migration/ Wildlife: There has been no spring migration activity on the Refuge and very little in the state. A few very small flocks of snow geese have been jumping the state line near Yankton and Sioux Falls, but no reports of any large numbers of geese.


----------



## Ty

The basins are the place to be right now. Better head to Nebraska boys. Ill fill you in on a report on Monday when I return.


----------



## salmon

Watched the 6 pm news here in topeka ks tonight and radar showed what the weather man said was birds on it- only birds I know that would be traveling in that big of groups would be snow geese- watched the radar as he pointed it out and looks like alot of geese went off jeffries energy center this eve headed NE possibly around the atchison area and another group headed from tuttle creek area SE maybe to the Kansas River south and west of jeffries- the radar showed large areas of "disturbance" - any of you Nebraska guys missin' some geese? I'll be hittin' the feed fields this week around Jeffries and I'll post what I see-Get em' fellas!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## adam

weather man in sd said it may snow on march 6 but too far off to tell for sure


----------



## smurf

Last weekend we practically found only 10% of snow geese of thousands normally present in northwestern mexican state of Durango until early march, surely because we had a dry summer rain season, mild winter and early spring, two weeks earlier there were still plenty of specks, snows and sandhill cranes. Seems you're going to have an early spring season. I sincerelye envy you all guys living up north. Good luck.


----------



## irdaniel

salmon said:


> Watched the 6 pm news here in topeka ks tonight and radar showed what the weather man said was birds on it- only birds I know that would be traveling in that big of groups would be snow geese- watched the radar as he pointed it out and looks like alot of geese went off jeffries energy center this eve headed NE possibly around the atchison area and another group headed from tuttle creek area SE maybe to the Kansas River south and west of jeffries- the radar showed large areas of "disturbance" - any of you Nebraska guys missin' some geese? I'll be hittin' the feed fields this week around Jeffries and I'll post what I see-Get em' fellas!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper:


Is it just me? What the he11 did he say! :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello

He is saying that the weather was clear but the radar was showing something. The weather man said it was birds. He is saying he thinks it is large flocks of snow geese. Its not uncommon for them to show up on radar.


----------



## benelligoosegetter

I drive right by the refuge every morning going to work and this morning i saw a 2 groups of around 75 to 100. But no action coming off the refuge.
There was a big migration push the last two weekends but now there are gone from here, not sure north or south. It got pertty cold last thursday through monday. so they may have went south again. Its gonna be in the 40's and 50's this week end and the next week. They may resume there migration north. Will keep you posted if they return. TIL THEN HAPPY HUNTING!! :beer:

BENELLIGOOSEGETTER


----------



## lynxx69

Their all moving into the basins.... thats where they want to be right now..


----------



## tom sawyer

My hunting partner went yesterday and didn't see anything flying here in NE MO. Still waiting for some action, impatiently. And continuing to build the spread


----------



## birdnbass

Saw a flock of about 100 sky carp this morning SW of Omaha. The were low and looking. 8)


----------



## phunter

anyone down south there seen any birds...it has been kinda warm up here in northern south dakota yesterday we reached like 42 i believe...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

*Lots* of birds are being reported much further west of the basins along the NE/KS border.


----------



## Ducked Up

I'm going all weekend and if there are birds where I hunt then You guys up north won't be waiting long.


----------



## lasalle

Got a report from my cousin (Courtland/Beatrice NE), he said there are good numbers of geese but they are heading west to the RWB. Apparently it's dry in this area south of Lincoln with little water, and they are not sticking around for very long.


----------



## nebgoosehunter

The basins are still froze over so they went north to the platte river and the I-80 lakes. A few more days of warms temps like this and they'll be opening up and getting some geese.


----------



## lynxx69

Wow I don't know what to beleive.... one moment someone is reportng huge numbers of birds in the area and then the next someone says its not good right now and hunting success is low.... I mean I don't know what to beleive right now.... I guess I will just have t fine out for myself... Have fun guys...


----------



## Leo Porcello

lynxx69 said:


> Wow I don't know what to beleive.... one moment someone is reportng huge numbers of birds in the area and then the next someone says its not good right now and hunting success is low.... I mean I don't know what to beleive right now.... I guess I will just have t fine out for myself... Have fun guys...


Some guys will lie to steer you in the wrong direction

Some guys will post exact locations which helps the cyber scouters

I have to agree with your last sentence. The only way to know for sure is to get in your vehicle and look.

Now for a report I heard from a contact in the south that a ton of birds were headed north yesterday and today. He said it was a big migration!


----------



## goose_killer90

Common you guys down south lets see some dead birds in the photo album  Cant wait till they get here!!


----------



## benelligoosegetter

JUST DROVE THROUGH SQUAW CREEK REFUGE AND THERE ARE ABOUT 50000 SNOW GEESE AND MORE COMING UP FROM THE SOUTH. :sniper:

GOOD HUNTING

Benelligoosegetter


----------



## Khole_Smillie

hey guys,

Im new to this forum. You dont know how long ive searched for an updated snowgoose migration tracking forum! whew what a relief

I live in so il, and have been driving to dexter,mo to track down the snows at otter slough.

their numbers according via the recording at os states their are 15,000 birds as of today (dropping from their 30,000 count last week)

*Here is some footage i shot of the past weekend at daylight at ottor slough in dexter, mo*
http://www.vmix.com/viewVideo.php?ID=9409

CHECK IT OUT.. they are amazing in numbers arent they!

talk to you all later,
khole smillie


----------



## Khole_Smillie

hey ,

is there anyone that watches the semo side of mo?

pop bluff/ dexter/ dudley/ etc


----------



## keepemflyinproductions

There are about 500 birds near madison SD i saw them today.


----------



## irdaniel

Has anyone considered that the mass majority of the snow geese are already up North? It was a mild January "ya know". I think they may have already slipped up North. My hunting buddy laid out in a corn field along the river yesterday morning (central Missouri) and did not hear or see anything. Usually I hear or see many geese by now. No where have I seen where people are posting good hunting luck. What gives? 








Video Sharing at DropShots.com


----------



## Leo Porcello

How do you get those dropshot videos to work? I click on it and nothing?


----------



## lynxx69

Ah I am going to speak for everyone that that would be insane to be honest with you... there is no way the geese could slip by without people seeing them beleive me.... and if they did go north already then they have to have feed , how can they do that with 12+ inches of snow on the ground from northen ND to the tundra... I know this just isn't the case... Anyways the geese will be there soon enough, everyone just got a little excited this year.... the geese will be there... have fun and good luck... :beer:

But then again it depends on how far north you are talking because I live in ND and I see nothing at this time for snow geese... I do know that there are a large number in Kansas and NE right now and even in MO... They may be taking a different route than normal though, that is very possible, you may just have to move around a little this year for them...


----------



## Alonzo

irdaniel, I agree...I scouted yesterday and only saw around 400 in Boonville, Missouri. I am seeing very few migrating birds. In fact I didn't see anything yesterday. I don't think that we have had a major push yet. I hope things are yet to come.

Oh, can you tell me how you were able to post the pic?

Thanks!!!


----------



## tom sawyer

I haven't seen squat up here around Hannibal this last week. We had seen some migration about two weeks ago, I don't think tht was the whole bunch though. Last year we had birds coming through for most of March. I am hopeful that we will be getting busy soon.


----------



## Khole_Smillie

it has been a mild winter/ but does anyone know about to the south? as far as northern texas/arkansas?


----------



## bighunter

:sniper: 
I am getting to excited about snow goose hunting.ANy reports about the migration from Nebraska Cal lthe Snow goose Hotline at 328-3697 i think it's a great #
Good Hunting
BigHunter :beer:


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter

What's the area code? I just called 402 (nebraska) and that number and got a heart hospital!!!


----------



## goose0613

The area code is 701 (NoDak)


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter

Thanks! That is a nice number (They give full info of the migration, not only ND information).


----------



## lakerwaterfowler

I have heard reports of snows flying into SW IA. I feel its going to be a great migrating day today, since mound city is suppose to be around 63 with SW winds at 20-30 then tonight its suppose to switch out of the north. I am going to be heading down to that area and into NW Missouri tonight. I will have some reports on numbers when I get back.


----------



## contractkiller

HE GUYS, I'M NEW TO THE FORUM SO I THOUGHT I'D START OUT WITH GIVING YOU ALL A LITTLE INFO FROM DOWN HERE.
HUNTED THE LAST 2 DAYS NEAR FAIRBURY, NE AND ITS BEEN TOUGH. NOT SEEING HARDLY ANY BIRDS MOVING IN FROM THE SOUTH YET. RAINWATER BASIN HAS SOME BIRDS BUT EVERYTHING DOWN THIS WAY IS FROZEN 3 1/2" THICK. WE NEED OPEN WATER FOR THE SCOUTING FLOCKS, CAUSE THATS ALL WE'RE SEEING RIGHT NOW.


----------



## MnDiver

SD Hotline:

There have been few new reports of white geese in South Dakota, however warmer temperatures in the southern part of the state should begin to bring birds over the border. Nebraska, Kansas, and Missouri continue to report large numbers of white geese. Small flocks have been reported on Lewis & Clark Lake near Yankton and on Lake Andes National Wildlife Refuge in Charles Mix county. These sites are traditional areas where geese will filter into the state during the spring migration. As temperatures begin to warm in these areas goose numbers will increase. This line will be updated as more information is gathered on the spring migration. Thank you for calling.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Talked to someone this morning who said there's been a couple decent sized flocks showing up in SE SD.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Seen the first flock of snows this morning. Nothing big, about 30-40 with a few blues mixed in. Heading straight north and high!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

Got my first snow goose of the year today in sodak. Seen numerous little flocks all heading north, gonna set the decks out tomorrow and see how i do.


----------



## benelligoosegetter

WAS OUT SETTING UP MY SPREAD FOR TOMMOROW AND HAD 10 LARGE GROUPSOF 1000+ FLEW OVER ME. I AM 6 MILES NORTH OF SQUAW CREEK REFUGE. ITS LOOKING GOOD FOR THE WEEKEND. IN THE LAST FEW DAYS IT HAS BEEN IN THE 50'S AND 60'S AND THE # OF GEESE HERE HAVE TRIPLED. :beer:

LET'S GET IT ON

BENELLIGOOSEGETTER


----------



## The Warden

Iowa report: several batches of 200 plus past over Red Rock Res. Friday morning headed up the Des Moines River here in central Iowa. Can't imagine there's much open water north of I-80 so they've got to be around here somewhere. Take out the scouts!


----------



## buckseye

No sob's here it was -22 degrees this morning... this should help keep'em down south for you guys to hammer on for a while... I would say there is a snow line after the last couple days.


----------



## Gooseman678

i heard there is alot of snows around sioux falls? let me know please. might go down there this weekend


----------



## backwoodshunter

A few families of Canadians starting to show up today. The Temp was 18 this A.M. so we need a few more warm days. Yesterday was NW wind in the afternoon 30+ at times it sure got cold then. Talk about snow showers on Wednesday it not here yet!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm guessing SD will see some good numbers next week. Highs in the 40's and 50's most of the week in Mitchell.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

Went out today everything i seen yesterday went back south. Nothing around sioux falls, went by lewis and clark dam and there was a couple 100 sitting on the river and thats it. im guessing this next weekend is gonna be fun here.


----------



## tom sawyer

Saw some migrators for the first time in a week, here in NEMO. Should be getting busy soon.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Alright Tuesday Feb 28 is going to be major migration day, shows 70 degrees for mound city mo and warm warm temps all the way up the flyway, 50's for yankton/vermillion area!!! Birds are going to head north, March 10 is going to be RED HOT for the big migration in SD!!! Ill be out there!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Another strong push of birds today in Southern Nebraska. All but one bird of the birds taken were big adult birds. No ross's seen. Going to get up to eighty on Tuesday. :beer:


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

Went out again today in sodak, seen quite a few birds, managed to get another adult snow. Tuesday its suppose to get up to 60!!!!!


----------



## Decoy Boy

At least 100,000 plus snow geese in the area! Had a good hunt today.

With a warm up on the way the should be gone in 2-3 days. :beer:


----------



## Gooseman678

ill be in SD this coming fri, sat , sunday! cant wait


----------



## damon

where are you from gooseman678?


----------



## lynxx69

Looks like he is from Grand Forks.... I don't know if this coming weekend is the right time to get them is SD... I mean it is going to be nice and everything but the large flocks will still be NE most likely, as a rule they stay in the Basins for about 2 weeks no matter what the weather is up north... of course you always get a few stray flocks but thats just my experience... if your gong to go somewhere head to MO or Nebraska...


----------



## Ducked Up

Hunted in Odessa Mo. (close to Kansas City) We saw lots of migrators. Ducks, specks/Canadians, and snows. We Killed 8. 2 adult snows 2blues 2 juvie snows and 2 ross. we should of killed more and I'm going to blam the sun on Sat. :roll: On sunday the birds just sat up there about 100yds high and circled and circled, one group for about 7 Min. and then just left? :huh: The best part was the two beautiful sprigs that floated over my head at about 5 feet Wow awsome


----------



## lakerwaterfowler

NW MO is loaded with snows! I saw well over 100000 this weekend down there. Our group ended up doing pretty good this weekend, and plan on heading down there again this coming weekend and into spring break. Good luck everyone.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

lynxx69 said:


> I don't know if this coming weekend is the right time to get them is SD... I mean it is going to be nice and everything but the large flocks will still be NE most likely, as a rule they stay in the Basins for about 2 weeks no matter what the weather is up north... of course you always get a few stray flocks but thats just my experience... if your gong to go somewhere head to MO or Nebraska...


I'm not going to argue with that since you're right, typically they'll hold on the basins. But this year the biggest complaint is lack of water in the basins and with all the numbers I'm hearing FAR west and on the Platte R...this could be a different year.

I love predicting the spring either way though...it's better than the stock market!


----------



## C BROWNDUCK

we hunted central mo on sunday near grand pass and bascially had time to nap unitl noon, had one small grop lift off a pond and checked us out and then it was blue skys the rest of the days, thought we would see lots of migrating but nothing, we heard they were all over the place on saturday


----------



## JoshP223

Are there any real geese numbers around mitchel, or are they down south still?


----------



## Snowhunter07

I have heard of numerous reports of a few geese around the mitchell area, nothing really to get excited about though.


----------



## bigyooper

has anyone tried hunting snow in western MN, if so what is the most east anyone has seen them?


----------



## Ty

Hunted west of Beatrice Nebraska this weekend.

For people who say there isnt any birds in that part they must be drunk or blind............ or perhaps even both.

Birds were constantly flying most all day every day.

Did kill a few juvies and ross' as well.

Mostly adults in the area though.


----------



## lasalle

As many wrote, the migration is much further west this year. I talked with my cousin and he confirmed as much. They had good luck decoying south of Grand Island. I'm not sure how long they will stick around NE, temps Tuesday should be around 70. I also got a report that small flocks are showing up SE SD.

Still think we are 2 weeks out before they are in the heart of the state (SD). Starting to get an itchy trigger finger. :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

3 people called me today saying they're watching some good sized flocks coming into SD. I don't want to get anyone excited too early, but S. NE to I-90 in SD should be on this weekend....my .02 though!

Snowmap Reminder:

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map.php


----------



## Cossack160

I go to school at USD in Vermillion, SD - and I haven't seen much flying up until tonite... but in the last half hour, I've watched 5-6 small flocks (200ish birds) fly over and my buddy called to tell me he found 3 fields w/ 1000+ birds that were gonna hunt. Looks like the scouters are here... won't be long and the main group will be too. Anyone from SDSU that wants to hunt snowgeese over spring break.... PM me... I'll be home in Volga that week and our groups a little short this spring.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

According to the SD hotline, light geese numbers took a decent jump from Friday's numbers. Lake Andes is reporting 7,000, S. Lake county is reporting 10,000, and Lewis and Clark lake is reporting 20,000. All of these areas were reporting just a few hundred birds on Friday.


----------



## Goatnose

Hello SD. Not sure @ this time but the Snows were not as obvious @ dusk tonight. Have they left? Could be headed your way however I will confirm tomorrow and let you know. ( 9 taken Sunday in the stew tonight and all with mature plumage...no the feathers are not in the stew, just meat.) These Geese are fatter, prettier, in their full plumage, but smart so cover up good. Good luck.


----------



## The Warden

We hunt the Des Moines River valley in central Iowa. Not loads of birds but if the wind is working for us and there's some kind of snow line across SoDak we'll bag a few. Around here you'd be doing great to bag 20 amongst 4 guys, compare that to what you're accustom to for perspective.

Good numbers (2000) showed up today on a very light south breeze but wouldn't work our deeks for the same reason. Ice line is about mid Iowa and marching north fast. Get ready up there, they're on their way.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

I will let u guys know i went out today after work and found a nice group of 10,000 snow geese right on a public hunting area. Ended up with 1 adult blue. Havnt seen any juvies yet, but sodak is gonna be red hot this weekend.


----------



## benelligoosegetter

THERE ARE ARE 100,000 TO 200,000 SNOWS IN THE MOUND CITY AND SQUAW CREEK REFUGE AREA. THERE IS A STRONG PUSH NORTH HAPPENING RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
KILL'EM, KILL'EM ALL!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350

Just got off the phone, buddy said he saw 2-5 thousand tonight around dusk south of I-90 in SD, hope they hold out for a week, I'm leaving for SD Monday, come on snow on Saturday 8)


----------



## lynxx69

SD is not going to be red hot this weekend... there may be a good number or birds, but still the main migration will be just south of SD yet I can pretty much gurantee that.... I guess thats just my opinion... Have fun guys...


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

I hope there some cold weather this weekend to hold em south of I-90 for one week!!! I cant wait..............!!!


----------



## tom sawyer

Get ready boys, I saw a good number of migrating flocks coming up the flyway yesterday, heading NW. Had a group of about 400 come in for a close look, of course the specks were the ones that came down good and low. I was a little out of position, on the upwind side of the little pocket bunch of dekes. Shot and missed, and had fun doing it. Will be more patient, and in position today.


----------



## wolfman03_56

Hey Cossack, I'm also a student at USD, so if you're ever in need of another person down here, would love to help kill some birds. Also, I will probably be in the Volga area over the last part of spring break, so let me know, again, if you need more shooters.

I was on the river down here in Vermillion over the weekend, saw over 10,000 Canadas with a couple dozen snows mixed in. But it sounds like the snows are coming.


----------



## bud69652

Went out this morning around lake thompson and lake preston. Seen two flocks of snow around 20-30 birds. No open water still will be a week at least before huntable numbers arrive.


----------



## lasalle

Thanks for the Preston/Thompson update. I've been told still 16" of ice on Thompson. Still two weeks out with snow chance this weekend.


----------



## KEN W

SQUAW CREEK NWR WEEKLY WATERFOWL AND BALD EAGLE SURVEY 2/27/2006 
02/27/2006 - posted by Frank Durbian, Refuge Wildlife Biologist 
Unseasonably warm temperatures opened up all of the pools over the weekend. The snow geese have steadily increased over the past 3 days. 
Bald Eagles = 18

Trumpeter Swans = 9

Snow Geese = 380,000

White-fronted Geese = 2,730

Canada Geese = 6,486


----------



## bud69652

There are still people driving out on Thompson and Whitewood. There is approx. 15 inches on these lakes so it might take a while to open up. Once they do it should be good for larger numbers.


----------



## wolfman03_56

Saw two flocks headed northeast today around noon when on my way home from class. They were both around 40-50 birds.


----------



## USSapper

Well you boys in south dakota should have a great hunt this spring. There is a pretty strong cut off point for warm temps and cold temps. that is around the ND Sd border. They should hang up in Sd for a while just like they have been doing for the past 3 or 4 years. Hopefully this year will be a little different in that they dont leapfrog ND like the past years. Their is a pretty decent snow line in the northern half of the state. Not much at all near the Jamestown area but we are froze up real tight. Good luck this weekend it should be pretty hot.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Just got back from scouting the area, you would not beleive how many different kinds of waterfowl I saw today......alot of everything. Mallards, Ringnecks,Pintails,Gwt,Spec's,Swan's and thousands upon thousands of canadian's, NOT ONE SNOW GOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     If there was open water, there were birds on it. Good luck to all.


----------



## take' em'

We' ll we got a few more ground swats in we killed 62 with seven guys on feb. 25 and 1 BANDED  this was one towhead lake in Pleasant, Hill bottoms. Then yesterday the 27th we killed 29 and a yellow NECKCOLLAR :lol: with two leg BANDS. Four of us went that evening in the Hannibal bottoms in missouri. We are saving the TUNDRA one swat at a time. Good luck and High temps. in the forcast should keep them comin. :sniper:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

I saw a couple of flocks flying over Bismarck this afternoon.


----------



## snowsforlife

i saw flocks of canadas over Bismarck but no snows, you sure about that one? :lol:


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Way to go take em' send um' up my way. :beer: a few flocks flew over brookings today so we went out driving around thinking we could possibly find a field. only saw one flock of snows that had about 700 in it. tons of honkers, hopfully we will see some sob's by this weekend.


----------



## njwaterfowl

Snows moving into the Mitchell Area we shot 15 monday night 
and we shot 20 today they are every were and it was a blast.


----------



## honker

thats just wonderful njwaterfowl glad ur killing them :beer: im up here if u care to come get me haha


----------



## dleier

confirmed reports of Canadaian geese on the Missouri River system in Bismarck. this is one time of year the bird watchers are invalualbe. I'll put money that a birder will have the first confirmed snow goose in ND.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well actually Doug, deltaboy and Madison spotted a snow with some Canadas ice fishing 2 weeks ago...must've gotten lost. 

I've seen at least 4 migrating flocks of Canadas over Bismarck today, and when I was outside a bit ago there was more coming over.


----------



## dleier

I certainly believe that Madison and Deltaboy got lost :lol:

and the sighting too!

hunt on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madison

dleier said:


> I certainly believe that Madison and Deltaboy got lost :lol:
> 
> and the sighting too!
> 
> hunt on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good one Doug! :lol:

I took a drive along the river tonight with the wife and saw pretty good numbers of ducks and geese..Plus a decent feed along the highway.


----------



## wyogoose

They are starting to show up in S.E. Wyo. About 25,000 in the Area. Going out the end of the week and will report on our success. Have heard of a few birds being killed but nothing to drastic yet.


----------



## stegea

I am going to be in SD this weekend and wanted to know where people thought the best area was right now. I went last year a little later and found geese around Lake Thompson and Spirit Lake. I heard there were decent numbers starting to show up in Lake county. Have I been wrongly informed? My plan is to start in Bradly county and head south while scouting to find numbers of geese that are worth hunting. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks for the help. Last year was my first and I will be out every spring from now on looking for the white tornados. :lol:


----------



## Triple B

i believe those canadas you've seen in bismarck are locals and are there year round, my brother see's them everyday on his way to class, says there are a few that stick it out all year.


----------



## dleier

snow goose on Nelson lake :beer:


----------



## goosesniper

I was out earlier this week (sunday and Monday) saw lots of snow geese south by scotaland and monday only saw 2 large flock flying north by I 90 i was wondering where the geese went and where lake nelson is. thanks


----------



## deafishunt

dleier said:


> snow goose on Nelson lake :beer:


you mean in Center,ND?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

goosesniper said:


> and where lake nelson is. thanks


Doug was kind of joking.  Nelson Lake is by Center, ND.



> i believe those canadas you've seen in bismarck are locals and are there year round, my brother see's them everyday on his way to class, says there are a few that stick it out all year.


Actually there are a lot more now than what wintered here, they were still going over the house at midnight...I'm assuming the locals aren't out that late.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Squaw Creek has been at its best the past 4 days.

Got a pic this morning from Tracy Northup yesterday.

[siteimg]3717[/siteimg]


----------



## TheDogSlayer

I'm leaving for SD tonight. Will be hunting through Saturday. I will post results on Monday. We're hunting south of I-90, where ever the birds are.


----------



## brknwing

Lots of birds in Squaw Creek. Some buddies just got back on sunday. Four guys, four days...three-hundred snows!


----------



## backwoodshunter

Went to Sx Falls from De Smet S to Salem E on Hwy 38 seen very few Snows. On the return did the same but on Hwy 34 to Carthage Corner N to Hwy 14 E back to De Smet. Several folks west of Carthage and 2-3 miles and around the Lake as it is opening up from the pump house south. More Canadians then anything around. Are days comming!! :beer:


----------



## jpallen14

went south on hwy 81 from arlington,sd to soiux falls this morning. saw a few small flocks of snow but nothing major. still alot of ice on the ponds and lakes. hopefully it will stay warm and open up some water. in a nother week things might start getting ugly!!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Lots of snow falling in nd its going to be a while


----------



## goosesniper

Can anyone tell me where the major migration is at this point? Will they be in Southern S.D. by this weekend? thanks


----------



## realsass

goosesniper said:


> Can anyone tell me where the major migration is at this point? Will they be in Southern S.D. by this weekend? thanks


I visited with a friend from Vermillion, SD yesterday. He has observed several large flocks of birds moving into the area. We are heading out there to hunt both Saturday and Sunday this weekend. Can't wait!!


----------



## Gary Bottger

Southern Nebraska would be your best bet. We have seen some movement into SD but only a few large groups of 1000 or more. North wind yesterday put a halt on most of them for the better part of the day.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nebraska Outdoors Admin said:


> Southern Nebraska would be your best bet. We have seen some movement into SD but only a few large groups of 1000 or more. North wind yesterday put a halt on most of them for the better part of the day.


I would have to say at this point you're correct. The weather sure has turned a 180 the past 2 days in terms of SD forcasts. This weekend will be too early for anything significant in SD. With the numbers from Squaw Creek to the basins, that's going to be your best bet for sure.


----------



## KEN W

Rainwater Basin Snow Numbers.....2/28/06

http://rainwater.fws.gov/2-27-06_flock_locations.pdf


----------



## realsass

Any current reports on the status of the migration. Any birds around Vermillion yet?


----------



## birdhunter2

Went to neb on the 24th thru the 26 lots and lots and lots of snows around Grand Island. Managed 38 on Sat with one band, 8 sun. Did observe some small flocks of snows aroung Lewis and Clark Lake and Lake Vermillion on the way home. They are comin. Going for a whole weak the 11-19 so I will keep, to whom it may concern, posted. I do have to say they where very decoy shy, But I did for the first time observe some minnesotans cowin, seemed to work. But I will stick to decoys.


----------



## claimer

just finished three day hunt near squaw creek; visited the refuge feb 28 ; count for monday was 350,000 plus but looked closer to 500,000 tues.; watched several hundred thousand fly out daily only to return; very few juveniles; 99% adult birds and hard to work; as usual i will make my post snow goose hunt to the psychiatrist; i just cannot resist trying to figure them out.


----------



## Horker23

Talked to a buddy in Brookings, saw/heard flocks after dark flying north, must be returning in the morning south because of snow cover to the north. 18inches on thompson no opening in sight. Hope for warm weather!


----------



## sdsnowgoosehnter

I was out west of sioux falls by bridgewater/salem area and i seen close to 10k snows. I have also talked with a few people who live up in chester, sd. they reported a few thousand flying around jumping from field to field feeding.


----------



## H20fwlIowa

Went out scouting over the weekend didn't see any snows but tons of other waterfowl. Saw 10 flocks of snows Weds, 100-300 birds per flock. That was around the Winterset area. Saw a couple of snows mixed in with canadas, Drastic weather change today. I'll be going out Saturday hope to get a few.


----------



## Snowhunter07

Read on the SD report today that there are about 1,000,000 geese in nebraska and thousands scattered all over from kingsburg count and south.


----------



## take' em'

Well guys we got into the geese again in the Hannible, MO bottoms again the good thing about it is that, 6 of us first shot at them on the bay and maybe slobbered out 15-20 birds and all be dange if all 3-4 thousand didn't land in are friends duck hole so packed up snuck down the levy and about 20yds we laied in to them again there were so many cripples we had to pick the rest of them up this mourning. We ended up with about 115 confirmed killes and 1 more led BAND  . tryin to figure out how to show you'll I picture of proof. GOOD LUCK


----------



## fishunt

I wondering how much for lincese in SD for small game so I am thinking about try out SD hunting there and what is limit in SD for snow geese thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

SD Info:

http://www.sdgfp.info/wildlife/hunting/ ... ggoose.htm


----------



## bud69652

Drove down to madision today from arlington. Seen one body of water along 81 that had a 30 feet of open water. It was packed with about 100 snows and the rest of the water was filled with canada geese and ducks. Seen two decent groups of snows closer to madision in corn fields. 
Big numbers are a coming.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Spooked a flock of 100 or so, they were up before even got close. smart one's I guess. Every thing else we saw yesterday was heading back south in that strong NW wind. Still alot of spec's and ducks in the area. Thousands of candians, everywhere.


----------



## Snowhunter07

I've been hearing alot of reports of geese starting to move into the brookings area and even farther north than that.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Any Idea if the birds are going to be in the Aberdeen area next weekend.


----------



## USSapper

just depends on the weather


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well I finally seen my first snow goose of the season today. Seen about a flock of 100 canadians that had 15 snows/blues mixed in. Lots of ducks moving into SE North Dakota.


----------



## Snowhunter07

Got my first shot of the season tonight  , saw tons of geese, not quite to watertown but getting close.


----------



## goose_killer90

Wheres the snow line at , how much snow is there in southern ND?? , im about the middle and we got quite a bit of snow still


----------



## snowsforlife

Iwould say for the eastern part of ND there is a snowline around fargo. DOnno how long until it melts though.


----------



## Horker23

Plenty of birds in chamberlain, Went to pierre most birds returning at nightfall


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well i live around the oakes area and there is not really any snow. the only place theres snow is by treebelts and alittle by the fence lines. I would say the snow line is around the Enderlin area. I was snowmobiling by fargo last week and on the way home it seemed like the snowline would be Enderlin, Lisbon area.


----------



## Bobbo

Anyone know of any birds that may end up in western SD IE: orman dam area or angustura


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Hunted near Yankton Sodak today and got my first blue goose! Only one to decoy out of a ton of geese. Lots of them heading North all day.


----------



## wyogoose

I saw around 70,000 snows todayin SE Wyo, tons of geese but really spooky. Killed one juvy and shot at two more, mostly all adult birds still though. Any one have an idea where the heart of the migration is now?


----------



## goose

hunted west of yankton on a pasture pond and had good success. Friday was a good migration day, watched thousands of birds move into South Dakota. We took around 40 birds for 3 days 25 of them were Friday. Get ready guys theyre coming.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

I know its early but Snows IN ND. Not many but next weekend I will be braken out the guns. :lol: :jammin:


----------



## Ty

Birds migrating like mad nutz right now.

Here in Norfolk Nebraska my guys in the blinds have been killing birds the last couple days.


----------



## Snow Hunter

I had guard drill this morning in Jamestown and 2 flocks of about 35 snows and blues flew over the civic center at about 7:30 am. It is a start. THere is hardly any snow here so they could move by here quick.


----------



## Traxion

Bobbo- Not very often do birds really move in over here. Lots of snow to the east may push them this way, but it doesn't look like that will happen. Haven't seen nor heard of any snows on Orman in the Spring for quite a few years. Last fall there were about 20,000 out there, but only for a couple days. If any show up, I'll be sure to give you a shout.


----------



## USSapper

snow line starts about 8 miles north east of jamestown- where it starts there is alot of it. Was in the Glenfield area yesterday and there was like a foot and a half of snow in the fields. On the drive home to Jamestown we saw 3 canadian flying over a field about 15 miles north of town. IDK, just thought that was pretty odd with all the snow and no open water.


----------



## Bobbo

I hear that the birds are making their way into the brookings area now with the weather warming up. Anyone have more info on that?


----------



## honker

we are setin the spread tomorrow on a pond for the week hopin to kill some migrators lookin for a rest stop and i did hear some flyin over tongiht it should be good this weekend :beer:


----------



## Snowhunter07

This weekend is gonna be prime, there is thousands and thousands by huron SD.


----------



## sdeutz31

Just got back from SD. All the birds are south of Watertown. 5 miles north of Watertown, all the fields are covered in snow. 3 miles south of Watertown there is hardly any snow. The geese seem to be hanging out south of Watertown untill the snow melts to the north. Sunday we started at Salem and ended up in Watertown. Saw thousands and thousands of geese the whole way.


----------



## TheDogSlayer

Just got back from SD. Three guys shot 51 geese in 3 days. Three were shot on Thursday, three on Friday and 45 on Saturday. Lots of geese right now and there still pileing in. We hunted areas south of HWY 212.


----------



## Kodiak

We Hunted south of Norfolk this weekend. Saturday's strong winds kept most of the geese south of the platte still. When the winds died, and the sun came out on Sunday, the geese V'd up and headed north. Spotted many flocks crossing over into SD on the way home. This weekend should be prime for northern NE, and SD.


----------



## BandHunter

I guess you will just have to get out your self and scout and see if it is going to be to late or not..Just like the rest of us... :eyeroll:


----------



## JUST GOOSEY

YES I KNOW THIS THANK YOU ANY WAY. JUST THOUGHT I COULD GET SOME INFO FROM THE PEOPLE THAT ARE SCOUTING RIGHT NOW.


----------



## BandHunter

I am sure they will tell you if you give them gas money...
Bandhunter


----------



## JUST GOOSEY

YOUR FUNNY :lol:


----------



## administrator

Another Reminder...

This reports thread is *FOR REPORTS ONLY*. If you have questions, please start another thread.

Thank you!


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Ended up with 25 on Sun. morning. Seen at least 800-1000 snow's. Still tons of canadian's and ducks around. Most of the snow's we shot were adult birds.


----------



## andrewskywaterfowl

THOUSANDS OF GEESE EVERYWHERE! FROM NORTHEAST OF YANKTON 15 MILES TO THE SPENCER EXIT OFF OF I-90 TO LAKE HERON BACK TO MUD LAKE JUST EAST OF HURLEY SD. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE JUVY'S TO COME THE MATURE GEESE HAVE GOTTEN PRETTY DAM SMART. BUT MANAGED TO BAGGED 46 OVER THE WEEKEND AT THESE SPOTS.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Talked to Northup and they had their best hunting all spring yesterday around Squaw Creek. Still a lot of birds coming in.

No need to worry NE boys, they're still coming.


----------



## fowlhunter7

Scott3,
See top of Page


----------



## not for hire goose guide

scott3 try web site www.nohrsc.nws.gov/nsa/ gives snow line good luck


----------



## lynxx69

Just got back from another successful NE hunt... 3 of us shot 241 snows in 4 days... The geese that wanted to migrate north were flying high, but the geese were beeing filled in by new birds that were migrating behind them... this made it steady and fun with alot of birds around at all times... The best shoot that we had was 2 guys and 46 SOB's on the ground.... we shot 4 total banded geese... 2 ross and 3 snows with bands... The geese should be moving in to SD very steady now the next few days... People should head out on Friday and this Sat and Sunday they will be golden.... Have fun guys stay safe and save the Tundra one bird at a time...


----------



## administrator

Guys, I don't know how many times I have to post up that this thread is for REPORTS ONLY.

PLEASE ask questions in a new topic.

I will be deleting all questions without notice.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Gary Bottger

SD boys should be very happy with all the nose bleeders we saw the past three days. I think hunting from central SD to northern Kansas is going to be great for the next week or so. Good luck to all.


----------



## bighunter

:sniper: about how much snow is there in central part of SD i heard earlier this year u had about 16in jsut wondering how much u have now and if there is alot of geese moving north..Do u think the migration will push some up into southern ND by this wkend..
To excited want to get some steel flying.

Good Hunting,BE safe :beer:


----------



## Gillraker

Extreme South Central ND is getting birds!!!!!!!! This South wind is blowing them in as we speak! I will be in a ND field in the morning! More than enough to hunt.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Scouted again today. Saw a nice bunch, about 2000   Will try them in the morning if they are still there. Strong south wind this afternoon might push some birds out.


----------



## takem101

Hunted SW Iowa over the weekend, ended up with 81. Moved really good in the AM.


----------



## USSapper

extreme southern part of ND could have-or already does have small to moderate numbers. with this strong south wind and 40 degree temps its melting the snow fast-it wont be long


----------



## cbrace55

South Dakota website says the state is filling up with geese.

*Report of Migration Movement

March 6

Snow geese showing up in southwestern Brookings County. Numerous large flocks in the thousands around Sinai and Hwy 81 ponds. 
Large numbers of geese arrived in Kingsbury over the weekend. Most bodies of water are still ice covered. Most geese are in eastern Kingsbury around Thompson ,Whitewood ,Henry and Preston. 
Clark county has a good number of geese around the Dry Lake area by Willow Lake. 
Pintails and black geese are just starting to show in Day County no white geese yet. 
Couple thousand sitting on the Lake Louise this morning, and several thousand between Wolsey and Huron yesterday. 
Several thousand geese started showing up Sunday mid day. Western Minnehaha County has geese sitting on most larger bodies of water (ice). 
There were thousands of geese in West/Central Spink and Eastern Faulk County midday Sunday. 
There were good numbers of snows in the Big Bend GPA area on Saturday and again on Sunday morning. Had one report of a hunter doing well on Saturday pass shooting. 
Reports of around 5000 Snows near the junction of hwy 281 and hwy 44 North of Armour, and on Saturday quite a few in Clark County near the town of Vienna.*

If the cold and snow hit the state early next week, what will that do to the migration?


----------



## goosehunter21

Heading out to South Dakota in about 6 hours. Can't hardly wait to get the decoys set up and maybe shoot a few birds if all goes well. Will report when I get back Sunday.


----------



## Dave K.

I know this isn't snows but I had a buddy tell me he saw a 1/2 dozen honkers by Wimbledon and another fellow tell me he saw a flock of honkers over New Rockford today. Why they are this far north is beyond me, there's still plenty of snow, but it's melting fast.

Atleast there's a sign of movement up here.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK

lots of birds still pushing through central missouri, i saw between 15 and 20 thousand sw of columbia last night and this morning, they were dropping put of the ozone last night. the specks are really thick mixed in with them......


----------



## poutpro

Was in Fergus Falls last weekend and saw thousands of honkers and was suprised to see 1 snow goose mixed in with one of the flocks i saw. Must have gotten mixed up in the migration.


----------



## mallardhunter

Ok boys i seen some up here by warner, it was a pretty big cloud of them


----------



## bighunter

:sniper: 
Has anyone been hunting snows in ND yet..Wondering how good its been :beer: 
Good hunting


----------



## g/o

I saw some good sized flocks today also. SE ND


----------



## bighunter

:sniper: 
about how many did u see thinking about hunting around the oaks area this wkend


----------



## BandHunter

That is funny my dad drove the border from foreman west to ellendale and he said he didnt see one snow goose..lots of Canadians, but zero snows... And that was from 9 to about 12 this afternoon..I guess you must have bad eyes....But they are coming...
Bandhunter


----------



## pheasantslayer

Was out ice fishing in southwest north dakota and saw a group of 20 honkers with a snow and 2 blues mixed in. Landed in the only open water which was surrounded by 4 foot cattails. Easy shoot, 3 easy birds. I really wouldn't waste your time in the SW part of the state though, very few and far between. Honkers have been coming through in steady streams though.


----------



## USSapper

several thousand around lamoure area this morning/past two day


----------



## curty

I saw a few here this morning, Small flock, S.E. N.D.


----------



## KYUSS

Have not seen anything in the Lidgerwood area. Alot of snow on the ground right now. I hope they dont follow the snowline northwest of here and bypass the area.


----------



## honker

got 1 tonight over dekes should have about 10 if we would have shot when we were supposed to this weekend should be fun :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Various flocks of snows reported all over S. Central ND.

Not too much from the sounds of it but it sure gets the blood going.


----------



## Mike_Ulmr

Talked to my dad tonight, he lives in Lamoure and he said that they havent seen anything but black geese and ducks so far. He said he was out and about yesterday, but not a white bird yet. Hope they will be up next weekend.


----------



## USSapper

A bunch were on twin lakes this morning


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

The truth about ND is there are snow geese in the state. For the last two days I have observed several small flocks in the state. At 9:00 tonight listened to snow geese flying around this was north of high 94 in the east-central part of the state. I will give a better report tomorrow I am bring the gun on this scouting trip. I will let you know how many I put in the pickup. Good Luck To All.


----------



## bighunter

:sniper: 
me and a buddy of mine was out tonight driving around the snow is melting fast and all we seen were honkers no snows ..there is some water in the fields and i live in the central part of the state and i havent seen a snow yet.Iv put on over 250mi in the past 2 days scouting the fields.SD boys give us Nd boys some reports in the norther part of Sd hows it looking.

good hunting
Hammer um :beer:


----------



## Mike_Ulmr

I am heading to Lamoure tomorow night so I will report friday and tell you what I see. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Erp

Scouted around Bismarck and Mckenzie today. Slough is open water on south and west side. 1000 or so Canadians. No snows.


----------



## mallardhunter

Lots of birds in central SD I got caught up chasing them around I was late for work


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Get ready boys........Snow geese are in Nd.. Today i found lots of flocks of geese in nd. Me and a couple friends also managed to get 15 to decoy tongiht. They are pretty decoy shy but with the way that silosocks look i managed to get some to decoy. grab your gun, load up the trailer and good luck to all this spring.


----------



## mallardhunter

Now we are in a Winter Storm Watch in effect for Friday evening through Saturday Morning. 6 + inches of snow possible. That will push the birds back.


----------



## administrator

mallardhunter said:


> Now we are in a Winter Storm Watch in effect for Friday evening through Saturday Morning. 6 + inches of snow possible. That will push the birds back.


Usually I find that they will feed before heading out. If that's the case....get to the feed fields they've been using, could be a good shoot.


----------



## deafishunt

I scouted around Pick City and there were over 5k Canada geese. No sighting snows.


----------



## Greg_4242

Strait up. Where is the main migration right now? Is it still in NE or has it moved to southern SD yet?


----------



## Snowhunter07

There is quite a few birds in the NE part of SD, but i think there are many more to come.


----------



## lynxx69

I would have to say that it is in southern oart od SD, but I am sure there is still alot of geese in NE yet.... ND will be good in 2 weeks as far as birds come...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

They're having good hunting still in Missouri right now so you can vision how spread out the migration is.


----------



## rainin'snows

Report for Squaw Creek WR area as of March 4:
Buddy and I started out N. of Mound City. It's boomin,It's boomin, It's boomin! Twenty one snows and blues before 10 a.m.! Corn stubble in Holt, Atchison, and Nodaway Counties excellent for decoy, pass, and jump shooting. Keep 'em blazing and we'll be Nodak bound soon!


----------



## KEN W

I wouldn't bet on them being in ND in big numbers in 2 weeks.Looking at the 2 week forcast for Oakes.....temps barely above freezing 2 weeks from now.....

weather forecast


----------



## Leo Porcello

Chris Hustad said:


> They're having good hunting still in Missouri right now so you can vision how spread out the migration is.


They are still killing them in Texas as well.


----------



## USSapper

nothing has stopped the birds as of yet- they shouldnt be in too much of a hurry unless we get this snow they are expecting-that could stall them 4 a while-couple hundred Cans flying high and south about an hour ago


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Got a report of about 30 Canada's sitting in a field adjacent to J. Clark NWR Headquarters and also reports of a couple flocks of ducks around Granville. I know it's just a teaser, but it's always good to hear about early migrators.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Scouted all day today in ND 250 miles 7 hours on the road. Found 2 fields with 1,500-2,000 snows feeding. At around 3:30 I watched several thousand flying hi and head south. If you are scouting in the evening your wasting your time. The birds come in early and leave early. I saw snows from 20 miles north of 94 all the way to SD. The birds are scatterd and hard to find still and with the front pushin in the birds will probably leave the state for a while. I spent to much time and money to give away locations but I scouted from woodworth to ashley across to ellendal and up to carrington and every were in between so the birds are in that area. Hope they stick around till saturday going to set up some deeks couldnt bring myself to jump the birds but it would of been pretty easy.

Total Numbers Spotted- 15,000-20,000


----------



## deafishunt

I finally sight few snow geese in Canada geese group by Pick City.... I hope few weeks later snow geese come down....


----------



## jb

lots of birds in MO they are 80% juvies hunting is fun around here lol or at least, I here wife still wont let me go :x but next weekend, Im in, I hope they give us a few more weeks


----------



## NDMALLARD

FlashBoomSplash I hope you have good luck this weekend! You certainly put forth the effort! Its too bad gas has jumped up again just when I plan on doing a bunch of driving chasing those crazy white geese! I came across the state from ellendale up to Gwinner today and saw no snows but I didn't get of the main road. Lots of canada's by Bismarck.


----------



## sflem849

Saw about 15 snows mixed in with a flock of Canada's yesterday on my way home from work. Did I mention they were in Delavan, WI...too bad! I will be Dakotah bound in two weeks if everything goes as planned.


----------



## grizzly

100k working the lake scatterwood area in sd.first seem them on nexrad this morning and then it was confirmed by sdfg website


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

From the SDGP:



> March 9
> 
> * There are several thousand snow geese in Brown County, both north & south of Aberdeen.
> 
> March 8
> 
> * On 3/8/06 at about 12:30 pm approximately 4,000 snow geese by Lords Lake in SW Brown County.
> * On 3/8/06 at about 2 pm approximately 80,000 to 100,000 snow geese in the Scatterwood Lake area in SE Edmunds County.
> * More white geese are on the move into South Dakota. Large flocks are being reported in numerous areas around the central and eastern part of the state. Kingsbury county is reporting large numbers of birds around Lake Thompson, Whitewood, Henry and Preston. Southwestern Brookings county now has large flocks of geese as well as Clark county around the Dry Lake area.Western Minnehaha county has geese sitting on most larger bodies of water.The Wolsey and Huron areas are reporting huntable numbers of geese. There were thousands of geese in West/Central Spink and Eastern Faulk County midday Sunday. Good numbers are also reported in the Big Bend GPA. Other areas reporting large flocks of geese include Yankton, Mitchell, Madison, DeSmet, Arlington, and Armour.


----------



## mallardhunter

There is no geese from about 10 miles north of huron south, everything is from there north.


----------



## birdhunter2

Lock n load boys, went down to oakes this afternoon and saw flock after flock of snows heading north. I dont know how long they will be here for but I gaurantee tomarrow someone can kill some geese down their. Wish I could go. We didnt kill any, but must have seen at least 5 different bunches on the ground with many more in the air. Extremely jumpy, stepped out of the car on one bunch and the whole flock a half mile out got up circled and flew north. Saw geese from about 415 to about half hour before dark and they just quit flying. Anyway thought someone might like to get an early jump on them before the weather pushes them back, good luck :beer:


----------



## f.o.s. lover

saw bout 500 snows today V'd up and heading north in MINOT ND, there coming boys, hopefully it doesnt snow too hard this weekend


----------



## Ty

Snows headed non stop tonight over Norfolk into SD. Should be pretty good.

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

birdhunter2 said:


> Lock n load boys, went down to oakes this afternoon and saw flock after flock of snows heading north.......Extremely jumpy, stepped out of the car on one bunch and the whole flock a half mile out got up circled and flew north.


That's because the birds know they're in Oakes.


----------



## GooseKiller

I live in Watertown, SD and I have not seen much for snows around here, but I was ice fishing Dry Lake by Willow lake last weekend and I would say there are about 10-15 thousand snows in the area! Today we were at Menards, and there were about 3-4 thousand flying south over the store and landing in a field just behind the store! I don't know why they they were coming from the south, but they were up there about 1 mile high, so they were definatly moving geese! I don't know what the weather is going to do to them this weekend though. If we get the 6" of snow they say we are going to get, they will probably head back down to the far south part of the state! I am so ready to get in some good hunts, I'll keep yall posted on any news! I am going to go driving tomorrow and hopefully load up the back of the pickup!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THIS WEEKEND!
:sniper:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Snow's are on the move north big time this morning. Saw about 10,000 total. Jumped about 1000 and ended up with 2!!!!!!!  Still going to storm in the Dakota's this weekend? Send em back!


----------



## bighunter

:sniper: 
At this point i live in the central part of ND and its 1:45 pm with sunny skies and 40 degrees. We got like not even a half of inch this morning which it has already melted..I dont think the weather men can predict anything we are under a winter storm watch and on the Jamestown ND weather site its says that Central part of ND is suppose to get 3-6 in through tommarow but on the Bismarck Radar the forecast sas less then one inch for Carrington through tommarow..I dont think it will amount to much..KEEP THEM COMING NORTH.. :beer: 
Good Hunting

Hammer um


----------



## USSapper

saw two flocks of about 100 each and a flock of eight flying high and south yesterday between 4- 430. Beautiful day yesterday


----------



## USSapper

my prediction is the storm moves further to the east than expected


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

From the SDGP:



> Report of Migration Movement
> 
> March 10
> 
> * From the South Dakota Waterfowl Information Line:
> 
> Snow geese are being seen from the Nebraska border into northeast South Dakota. Some small flocks are still reported scattered in the southeastern part of the state with larger concentrations in Lake county and along the I-90 Corridor. Kingsbury county continues to report good numbers of birds around Lake Thompson, Whitewood, Henry and Preston. More geese have moved into the Wolsey, Huron and Redfield areas. Large numbers are near Cottonwood and Twin Lakes in Spink county and Lake Byron in Beadle county and also east of Huron. The Scatterwood Lake area in Edmunds county is holding roughly 100,000 white geese. Brown county has picked up flocks over the past several days. Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge is reporting 60,000 geese on the Refuge and thousands more are scattered around the county including the Lords Lake area. A severe winter storm is predicted this weekend for much of eastern South Dakota which may bring over 6 inches of snow to the area. Should this storm materialize, it will slow the migration over the next several days and potentially push birds around.
> 
> * Lots of movement through Codington County but they are not stopping in the county. The birds seems to be west of Highway 25 in Clark County. Huge movements as of this time and should have a real good buildup by the weekend


----------



## Horker23

when is this winter storm gonna hit and if so do you think it would be possible for all the birds to jump back into Nebraska at the end or the weekened, or just the southern part of the state.


----------



## bighunter

:sniper: 
Suppose to be tongiht through tomamrow but i wouldnt count on it .They re always wrong

Good Hunting


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thats exactly what i was thinking. took a drive through the southern part of nd today and saw some snows but not what i expected to see. saw one large flock on the ground of about 5k to 10k. the birds i did see seemed to be moving in big flocks. in total i saw around 20k.


----------



## honker

got 56 this morning before shcool and alot flying aroudn but alot going back down south too snow tomorrow with high winds! :beer:


----------



## qwakwhaker883

How will the number be looking in about 2 weeks. Went out last weekend near yankton and only got 1, but have to wait another 2 weeks to get out. Just wondering if you guys think they will be gone by then? Or will there still be huntable numbers around? Thanks guys!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Winter storm watches are now in effect for extreme southern SD and northern NE. 4 to 7 inches expected.


----------



## bighunter

did anyone in SD get any snow up in ND we havent got nothing if sso did it move the birds back.

:sniper:


----------



## honker

yeah we got alot of snow and alot of the birds that im seeing are going back south but its melting fast


----------



## mallardhunter

I was one of the very few that went out today and the birds were still around and decoyed very well, should have had alot more we could hit something, ended up with 8 hit 9 but couldn't find the one.


----------



## bisonhunter08

Scouted down by Oakes yesterday and witnessed a few thousand birds crossing into ND, say a few big flocks feeding but when dusk came all of the birds headed back south. the must of felt the storm coming, uts warm again today the snow will melt fast and the birds will be back before the weeks end.


----------



## Mallard Island

Just got back from S.D. 1 million birds around lake byron 250,000 around Redfield, 2,000 in the Ellendale area, 4in. snow in Redfield 6in. in Ellendale and less as you get closer to Jamestown and no snow west of jamestown. Lots of hunters surrounding the birds in every field they are in in S.D. Pretty tough hunting, these birds are impossible to get a crack at in mild weather. I gave up cant afford $100.00 a day to chase the SOB's. That is a rich mans game, just makes a guy uke: Hopefully they will show up around Garrison this week. I think they will be North of Highway 200 this week. Kill em all people. :beer:


----------



## H20fwlIowa

went out today saw between 10k-20k not heading north just bounceing around from field to field feeding. I did see a couple of flocks headed north but not many. I managed to get 2 only had one flock decoy in. I got one juvie and one adult.

I had a dozen flocks hover but they just wouldn't commit that extra bit to get within range. But what the hay 200 dekes no electric call and I'm in central Iowa. I'd say I had a great day.


----------



## featherplucker

Went to Teuwaken ND after the storm this morning. None flying, but the refuge had around 40-50K.


----------



## trigger2

just got back from sd. we hunted from watertown to madison. birds everywhere!!!!!!!! only managed 22   friday there were tons of birds heading north. good luck everyone!!!


----------



## zettler

Went out here in central Illinois this afternoon and where we had 80,000 last weekend in a safe haven, we had less than 500 today. But, hey, you can't get any if you stay at home...

I am just happy that I have finally found some places closer than ND to chase them BUT I STILL LOVE ND!!!


----------



## bighunter

If the weather stays in the mid 30's in ND does anyone have a guess when the snows will move in to ND..

:sniper:


----------



## USSapper

headed south and east of jamestown yesterday with very little snow on the ground but as we went south and east it got more and more. by the time we were south of lamoure there was aroun 7 or 8 inches in some places. not one snow spotted. just alot of canadas and ducks. Made it down to SD border and snow didnt let up so we said heck with this and took the scenic route home on HGW 11 then north thru the hills up to Kulm. Ended up finding 1 flock right outside of Kulm-#3500. a couple pp hunting them but we managed 1. All the snow they got was gone by 630. Birds had no clue what they were doing but most started making there way south. Put on 275 miles and only one flock found :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper

did have an awesome time though


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Went out and set decoys yesterday and the day before. Was doing pretty good harvested 22 birds in two days in ND. sat. would of been better but the weather slowed my trip down and I set up to late. Most of the birds are headed south today it will be below freezing for a while so I dont expect any numbers in the state for a couple of weeks.

Lindberg9- I am glad you got out and did some scouting and found some 
birds but you dont have to be so specific were you find birds. I 
would never have a problem with guys huntin the same areas 
I do if they scout for it dont be given away the locations the 
good hunters will find the birds. Slob hunters will just read the 
site and go to the spots that people post. Dont give away the 
spotts and ruin all your hard work.


----------



## bighunter

:sniper:

Did the snows in SD move back south or is there still alot around..


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Big push on Sat. Seen one big flock that was strung out for about 5 miles. Had to be at least 30-50k!!!!!!!!!! All moving north.


----------



## BLUEKILLER

ON SATURDAY WE SHOT 2 SNOW 2 BLUE AND 1 ROSS WE JUMPED A WILDLIFE AREA WITH 10,000 SNOW AND BLUES ON A LAKE AND WE SCARES THEM BEFORE WE COULD SHOOT THEM WE HAVE A GREAT DAY but we lost 2 so spring break is on thursday we might go out again and see but i hope they don't move up to ND :sniper:


----------



## canadaslayer

where in south dakota is lake byron located?
any reply will be appreaciated


----------



## BLUEKILLER

today my friends got 16 snows in 8 shots and it was north of watertown SD so they did pretty good i'am going on thursday wiht them so i will report :sniper: "Ready Takem"


----------



## BLUEKILLER

qwakwhaker883 said:


> How much longer do you guys think they will stick around in SoDak?


 they are still around but it is 
snowing


----------



## Mallard Island

Lake Byron is 25 miles north of Huron.Dry lake has a ton of birds in that area also, to the east of byron


----------



## canadaslayer

Mallard Island said:


> Lake Byron is 25 miles north of Huron.Dry lake has a ton of birds in that area also, to the east of byron


thanks


----------



## Burly1

From sunset on tonight, there has been a constant stream of SOB's heading North, following the Big Muddy about 50 miles North of Bismarck. It' a great part of the Spring experience, to hear the constant chatter overhead. Burl


----------



## zettler

We got hammered tonight with a tornado (no one hurt) but when I was outside looking to take a video of my first tornado (my son was p!ssed at me) I heard the sad calls of Snow geese fighting for their lives overhead at the same time just five miles south of the epicenter of where the storm hit Springfield tonight.


----------



## eyes to the skies

out in the redfield area, tons of birds! just drove through that blizzard on us hwy 14 tonight back to mn, home sweet home. 3 days 31 birds 1 band four guys. tried to decoy but we gotta tweak it for next year is anyone else whose been out there the last three days been thinking ther will be a big split in the migration? anyways were trying again this weekend


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Burly1 said:


> From sunset on tonight, there has been a constant stream of SOB's heading North, following the Big Muddy about 50 miles North of Bismarck. It' a great part of the Spring experience, to hear the constant chatter overhead. Burl


They were on the move during the morning and evening on Saturday as well...at least south of you they were so I'm assuming they were the same flights.

Everything is open in the west.


----------



## not for hire goose guide

drove north up 29 to webster exit seen thousands of birds feeding before the storm all the way up 29 then went west on 12 to aberdeen seen same amount of birds every where then went south and found a field with 50,000 plus birds with birds coming in watched for two hours in the ditch waiting for one to make a mistake and come over road managed to get two blues 1 adult 1juvie and 1 juvie snow still fun. set up decoys in the morning for three hours but nothing! looks to me as i see it alot of birds were heading south before the storm started about 4pm didnt see a lot of open water around aberdeen but did see open water around i 90 i29 north about 20 miles then started seeing snow now pretty much covered have to rethink my trip for next sunday made a 700 mile trip in 15 hours and still shot 3 birds i call that a good trip at least i got a lot of spots to start my big trip all you have to do is scout and use bino's watch the flocks as they come into the field and you too can be on the X if you do your home work i know of three or more concentrations of 25,000 plus birds in the state that i found on my 750 mile venture to expensive for me to tell you where but i can say this they are there if you look up but now maybe went back to nebraska so i will start over on sunday good luck to you all


----------



## madhunt

Sounds like the snow and weather has hit SD/ND border. SOB's still in SODAK. Is this migration slightly behind last year's? I am coming out Sat and starting south to scout. Anyone wish to scout with tuesday-PM me.


----------



## bighunter

How do u think NDakota will be this upcoming wkend for hunting snows. :beer:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

bighunter, 
No Good its not going to even hit the 30s this week lows in the single digits.


----------



## heathhagy

Hunting average in extreme South-eastern North Dakota. Snow Storm pushed the first arriving flocks back south and stopped further progress. We're waiting on warmer temps later this week...

Guess we'll just have to wait in style! :beer:


----------



## Greg_4242

So the snow sucks!!!!
Do you think the geese will be in ND by mid next week or will that be too early. If so, do you thing the first week of april around the 5th-9th be too late to hit the main migration.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Reports only. This has been posted numerous times. Look at the weather forecasts.


----------



## TtotheJ

Might be going to So Dak on Wednesday to Friday. Hunted near Watertown last week. Any ideas what the birds are looking like around there after the storms? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Gary Bottger

This past weekend we saw a major move north. Birds decoyed good over water and we killed our first juvie. This am however I saw 4 groups low and heading south. Largest was about 4k of birds. I think they will hunker down and try and last out the cold. We are supposed to be above freezing everyday this week so the snow isn't going to stay around long. Still huge numbers in southern nebraska.


----------



## jls

*there are plenty of snows in nd to hunt without saying where --1.5 hrs from bismarck we saw at least 40 k in many different areas not much snow but some areas have sheet water in the fields and many sloughs have some open water .we saw lots of ducks also so there is plenty of birds making their way here. even with yesterdays north wind plenty of migrators pulled in!!!! so you can stay home or chase around a little and you will find birds. heading out wed will post again ----killmngrilm*


----------



## USSapper

u should be able to find birds south and west of central ND this weekend. Depends on temps.


----------



## bighunter

I havent seen much around the Carrington Area but canadas .I wanna hunt snows anywhere in ND really bad.. let me no if u find some
Hammer um boys..
:sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello

I put on 425.7 miles on today. Saw tons of Canadas, about a doz ducks and not one snow goose. Did not see any snow that will stop them when they make their move but all water to include sheet water was frozen over. All the ducks/Canadas were on ice. They may be out there but I missed them. I may go out again on Friday but from what I saw today I will probably wait till next Tues.


----------



## BLUEKILLER

I live in Watertown SD and most of the snows have moved back south. My friends went out tonight and i going to call them and see if they seen anything or if they killed anything. So SD hunters we are going to get a second chance. Get out and shot them stuiped things. :sniper:

"Ready Take' em"


----------



## TtotheJ

BLUEKILLER said:


> I live in Watertown SD and most of the snows have moved back south. My friends went out tonight and i going to call them and see if they seen anything or if they killed anything. So SD hunters we are going to get a second chance. Get out and shot them stuiped things. :sniper:
> 
> "Ready Take' em"


Awesome! Keep me informed. I plan on coming out that way Wednesday.


----------



## BLUEKILLER

Ya my friends went out and jumped a frield and they got one and they said not all the geese are there they said they moved back down south so i do not know what is going to happen on wesnday Ttothe

:sniper:

"Ready Take' em"


----------



## snowhunter16

i was wondering if theres still geese around lake byron area :sniper:


----------



## snowhunter16

i new on sat there was about 300,000 geese on there. I HOPE THE STORM DIDENT PUSH THEM OUT


----------



## nowski10

Is there quite a bit of geese around Brookings,SD. Just wondering. 
Thanks.


----------



## snowhunter16

i heard from a friend that there is good numbers in brookings but alot of them got pushed back south


----------



## bighunter

Does anyone know if there is any snows over by Tuttle ND or Washburn i heard on yesterday there was some over there ..any info appreciative.
Good Hunting

:sniper:


----------



## snowhunter16

ON MY WAY TO WORK TODAY I SEEN ABOUT 5,000 GEESE FLYING EAST


----------



## hunternfisher

We hunted this past weekend near Clark. Lots of birds in the area. We managed to kill 11 sat mourning and 5 sun mourning over the decoys. There were only two of us so we set up about 400 decoys. Not a bad shoot. All adult birds and they were plenty shy of the spread. Sat. mourning we got about 5 in. of snow but it melted off by evening. It started to snow sunday evening. When we drove down from NoDak we didnt even see a bird till we were well into SoDak. On the way home the last birds we saw were south of Groton. With the temps only in the 30s it should stack the birds up in SoDak. We will be back next weekend to try it again. Good Luck!! (p.s. the ditch hunters were everywhere, one feed of birds had 8 guys around it just sitting in the ditches)


----------



## jpallen14

went out tonight in the arlington and desmet sd area. very few birds around. we have gotten 4-5 inches of snow and more snow forcasted on wend. i would guess that atleast 75% of the birds that were here on sunday morning have been pushed south with the snow and very cold weather.


----------



## snowhunter16

i was woundering how far south do u think the geese got pushed back


----------



## jpallen14

i would think below the snow line. probally I-90 and south


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

SDGP:



> March 13
> 
> * Good numbers of geese from Amherst to Langford to Stratford.
> * Good numbers in the northern 1/2 and western portions of Codington County. The snowstorm has pushed many of the birds back south as of Sunday evening.
> * Pretty good push of geese into Day County this past weekend. Approximately 150,000 in the Bitter Lake area and another 50,000 scattered across the County. We only received about 2 inches of snow so its not clear if the geese are going to stick around or not.
> * In the last week, large flocks of snows have been reported moving through McCook and Miner Counties. They have been all the way from SW Minnehaha to SE Hanson county all the way north through Miner county. The flocks have been pretty spread out, with very large numbers in the areas where they concentrate. They haven't been getting pressured all that much yet, and I have been seeing mixed success. The Salem area is now under a blanket of snow, which may affect their movement northward.


----------



## Joey Kandler

Sounds like a lot of mixed thoughts of were the snows are going to be in the near future. I'm going to ND on the 28th (Lakota area ), as of yesterday, no snows there yet and still froze up.


----------



## snowhunter16

does any body know if 20 miles north of huron got alot of snow


----------



## take' em'

We have not got on any ground swats lately but Sat. the 11th 4 os us killed 18 out of the pit which was a pretty good shoot. We are still set up in the pleasent hill bottoms. The bad thing is we killed mostly juviniles which means the end is near  . So the turkeys better look out


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Had a couple guys tell me they saw some birds flying back south on Monday. I will get out this afternoon and take a look around. The storm must have turned them around.


----------



## snowhunter16

where are you from TAKE EM. I HOPE THE GEESE DIDENT LEAVE IN THE STORM THAT Y I WANT TO KNOW IF THERES ALOT OF SNOW 20 MILES NORHT OFF LAKE BYRON. ANY RESPONSES WOULD BE NICE


----------



## Aaron1

a buddy of mine told me those birds on byron left, or most of them at least. He is going to lake andes I guess.


----------



## sdeutz31

I was out today just taking a look. I made it to Ashley, ND where there is really no snow. I was only in the area for about 30 minutes and saw about 50 of them. Im not sure if there is anymore in the area or if that was it. Anyone from around Ashley have a report?


----------



## snowhunter16

do u know how many are left on lake byron


----------



## snowhunter16

i just found out from my friend that there is about 120,000 geese on lake byron. so i think im going to go up there wed through sat and ill report how i do :sniper:


----------



## gander_lander

Went out this weekend near watertown, lot of geese, just wondering if the geese moved out after the storm, would like to know if its worth making the trip up there this weekend, thanks for a reply


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Jumped a pond this afternoon and ended up with 17. Mostly adult birds, only one juvie. Two old Ross in the mix. Alot of geese moving in all directions.


----------



## USSapper

everything including all sheet water is froze up here


----------



## snowhunter16

i headed up to huron tonight around 4:30 and seen a lot of geese 20 miles south of huron and all the way to huron. :sniper:


----------



## honker

how far norht of huron did u see geese?


----------



## snowhunter16

i seen all the geese starting by wonsocket all the way to huron. but im heading out north of huron tomarrow and i guess my friend said there alot that was. :sniper:


----------



## honker

k thanks
good luck this weekend


----------



## fowlhunter7

Gander-Lander
Most birds left the Watertown area.


----------



## snowhunter16

i just heard from my uncle tonight he lives east of huron about 15 miles and he said there was about 10,000 geese in his field this mourngi


----------



## gander_lander

so if they left the area did they head back south,


----------



## goosehunter21

Hunted the Redfield area last Wed-Sun and there is a ton of birds there on Cottonwood lake and Byron. Snowed about 5 inches Fri night and moved alot of the birds back south but only till Saturday afternoon they really piled back in there. Actually probably more actually than before the snow. All the snow that fell is melted already so don't worry bout that at all


----------



## walleyesandwings

Have been hunting in South Dakota since Wednesday. Shot 4 on Wed.....74 on Thursday.....80 on Friday......42 on Sat......and 15 on Sunday....no birds moved when it started to snow.....22 on Monday.....and 31 today. It has been great decoy hunting here. Got one green neck collared snow on Friday. Snow is starting to melt now. Hunting by Madison.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This thread is for REPORTS ONLY. EVERYTHING that doesn't pertain to a report will be removed.

If you have questions, start a new topic.


----------



## snowhunter16

went out east of huron and seen about 3,000 geese got 2. lake byron has alot on there they evan have a pic of them in the huron paper. :sniper:


----------



## mallardhunter

There are birds around the Redfrield area, we shot 5 last night.


----------



## f.o.s. lover

driving back from a highly unsuccessful weekend of snow goose hunting in SD we past about half a million geese just north of redfield on monday, you could sit on the highway and see at least 5 flocks of 50,000+ in different fields this was at noon. Real comfortable no jumping pressure most geese I saw all weekend and we went south from watertown, thru desmet over to huron and north, there was about 300-400 k sitting on byron north of huron sat night sun morn most of there were gone, redfield is also north of the snow, going to be some of the dryest fields get those trailers there boys.


----------



## lynxx69

I take it that the geese the were in ND are back south again... but the Temps are looking favorable for the next few days, but the geese most likely will not stay too long here, the temps here in GF are supposed to be close to 40 in a few days, that means the rest of the state can be almost 10 degrees warmer to the south of here... Warm temps= fast migration, but what else is new... Have fun guys...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

lynxx69 said:


> I take it that the geese the were in ND are back south again... but the Temps are looking favorable for the next few days, but the geese most likely will not stay too long here, the temps here in GF are supposed to be close to 40 in a few days, that means the rest of the state can be almost 10 degrees warmer to the south of here... Warm temps= fast migration, but what else is new... Have fun guys...


Just curious where you're getting your weather info? I see nothing but a cold trend for the next week, especially in Grand Forks:

Grand Forks Weather Forecast


----------



## lynxx69

www.weather.com The Temps have dropped a little since I last checked but they are still predicting warmer weather... And like I said before the temps can be mush warmer a little farther south from here... Anyways the next few days for sure will be colder but it is going to warm up considerably, I don't know I might be wrong but it look promising within the nect week...

Thu
Mar 16 Partly Cloudy 
21°/6° 10% 
21°F

Learn How Cold Affects Your Health 
Fri
Mar 17 Partly Cloudy 
25°/6° 10% 
25°F

Sat
Mar 18 Sunny 
18°/9° 20% 
18°F

Sun
Mar 19 Partly Cloudy 
29°/21° 10% 
29°F

Protect Your Plants From the Cold 
Mon
Mar 20 Few Snow Showers 
33°/23° 30% 
33°F

Tue
Mar 21 Cloudy 
36°/20° 20% 
36°F

Wed
Mar 22 Cloudy 
35°/26° 20% 
35°F

Thu
Mar 23 Partly Cloudy 
35°/25° 20% 
35°F

Fri
Mar 24 Partly Cloudy 
37°/30° 20%


----------



## GooseKiller

Well....I got another report for all the hunters in SD. I went from Watertown to Grover and Hazel to Willow Lake and back to Henry and around Clark! I did not see any geese until I hit the curves on Highway 25. From there, it was non stop snows in the air. I went back and forth on the highway from Henry to Clark and looked for the clouds and then I went to chase them. I tried to get close to about 4 different groups of 10,000 or more, but they are REALLY SPOOKY this time of year! I would get within 1/2 mile from them and they were already getting up and moving out and on to the next field. Everytime I thought I had it made, they would shift and fly the other way! I did have a field that the geese were leaving and they were LOW. I got under them, but it was 50 yards from a farm house! Just my LUCK! I would say a guy has to decoy or get lucky and be on the right road at the right time. It is going to be hard! To many hunters chasing them and they are scared of anything! But there are prolly around 80,000 - 100,000 around the Henry/Clark area. Good Luck to all the hunters! Shoot holes in the sky! :sniper:


----------



## BLUEKILLER

Are they really close to watertown because me and my friends might go out and see if we can get a couple. Keep me involmed please. " Ready Take' em" :sniper:


----------



## GooseKiller

BlueKiller, you will not find any close to Watertown, you have to go between Henry and Clark on Hwy. 212 to find the majority fo the birds. Let me know how you and your friends do if you go hunting! :sniper:


----------



## GooseKiller

Went out again today. Had snow flurries and Very gusty North winds this morning. The birds seemed to be staying in the area, however I did see a few flocks that were moving south with the strong winds out of the north. I'm going to try to set up decoys on Saturday and Sunday, so I'll keep you posted!

P.S. For anyone interested, I do have some homemade snow goose silhouette decoys for sale. You can email me at: [email protected]


----------



## Scatterwood

Well Guys I have a Report from Scatterwood Lake and there are 5 snow geese and 4 blues. Doesn't look to promising for the weekend. If you were planning on Northern SD this weekend I'd head to Nebraska or the southern part of the state. Nine snow geese and 37 Bald Eagles on the lake along with about 3,000 Canadas


----------



## honker

Thanks Scatterwood, Thanks


----------



## Brad Harris

Well I was east of Vermillon tonight and only say about 1000 birds or so total. We are headed west tomorrow to see what we can find.


----------



## bigyooper

Are your around Lake vermillon? I didn't know the snow came that far east anymore.


----------



## grizzly

the majority of the geese are in nebraska right now.non stop flights the last 2 days heading south.seen a few flocks flying east of yankton this morning.drove north to madison and seen a few more flocks but not many,could count them on one hand.some guys in yankton found some flocks west of yankton between lewis & clark lake and lake andes.hope this saves someone some gas money.


----------



## BLUEKILLER

Least we will get another chance at the snows again. I hope they take the same route. My friends have seen like a small group north of watertown so we might go find them and see if we can get them. " Ready Take' em" :sniper:


----------



## MrSafety

I had a salesman west of Vermillion SD yesterday and he called around 10 a.m. saying several large groups were on the ground and others in the air heading south. He said there was about 1" of snow on the ground.


----------



## dleier

Report of Migration Movement

March 17

* Spirit Lake (Kingsbury County) has good numbers and Lake Byron (Beadle County) is currently holding more geese than I have ever seen in one spot at one time. Sorry, not even willing to hazard a guess on numbers.
* There seems to be good numbers of snow geese in the area between Langford and Ferney also in the area near Stratford and Groton.
* Beadle County has thousands of snow geese (possibly 200,000 or so). Before the recent cold snap, Lake Byron was approximately 2/3 open. It may have frozen back over except for what the geese are keeping open. Plenty of hunting opportunities.
* Yesterday there were a few geese on Mud and Twin Lakes in Spink County. Most of the geese were gone in the central and west parts of Faulk County at least in the late afternoon timeframe. Seems to be some good snow cover in Faulk County for now.


----------



## Gary Bottger

Here are some that jumped the border south.  The missouri river between nebraska and south dakota should be awesome this weekend.


----------



## goosesniper

I was just wondering if there were any geese still west of brookings 10 to 20 miles and if there were any still on lake preston. I was out last friday before the storm and there were thousands of geese in these areas just wondering if they have gone south or if there still there


----------



## Greg_4242

If I were you I would go to the extreme western border of Wyoming. Thats were all the bird are. Try Wyoming. Millions over in western Wyoming!


----------



## snowhunter16

it doesent matter if u tell the people where the geese are theres so many of them dam things you drive any where and find them.


----------



## snowhunter16

i went out today 10 miles east of lake byron and we got 3 geese but they are every where. :sniper:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Western IA. is loaded with snow's!!!!! Seen 10-15k this morning alone. Most of them were on the water or in the feilds. Did see a good size group flying west and very high. A string about a mile long or so. Ended up with 57 this morning. Three guys, one pond, and a tired lab.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Here's your daily reminder of the rules of this thread.

*ANY POST THAT IS NOT A REPORT WILL BE REMOVED. *

This thread is long as it is and people aren't reading it for any other reason than for reports.

If you want to ask a question about an area, product, person, etc....please start a new topic.

It's amazing that I post this up every day and within the hour there's questions. All you're doing is adding time on myself and the moderators. If you could please follow this simple rule I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bud69652

Went out this morning around henry. Tons of birds going west and north


----------



## H20fwlIowa

Going in the am will report what I see in the eve.


----------



## BLUEKILLER

I seen 1000 north of watertown and going east. Might go out tomorrow and i will report. :sniper:


----------



## ubit69

*THEY ARE HERE !!!!!! HURON SD !!!!!!!! WE HAVE ALMOST 3 MILLION JUST 15 MILES NORTH OF US ON LAKE BYRON. THE HUNTING HAS BEEN EXCELLENT .......*


----------



## gander_lander

hunted around madison, and howard, lots and lots of geese, get out and get them this weekend


----------



## cranebuster

Hunted around Huron the last 4 days, lots of birds N. or huron on lake byron and the jim. Probably just as many hunters however, birds decoyed awesome one moment and terrible the next, ended up with around 200 for 5 days. Ended up with 2 neck collars and one leg band. I would say the lake byron area would be a darn good start for anyone. 
Goosesniper: There's a pretty good batch of geese around Lake Preston, just gotta look for them a bit.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

cranebuster, I talked to your bro Andy and he told me you guys were doing pretty good. Glad to hear your week worked out for you.....nice work on the collars.


----------



## snowhunter16

i was at lake byron hunting for about 4 days we where pass shoting them and sneaking on them and we ended up with 172 birds. i was wondering if the birds are going to get pushed back south with the snow coming. :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Should be an interesting week in SD. The snowline is currently along the NE/SD border with some light snow areas further north.

From the SDGP:



> March 17
> 
> * From the South Dakota Waterfowl Information Line:
> 
> Winter weather has hit much of eastern South Dakota over the past several days leaving snow cover and frozen water in many areas, although most geese seem to be staying within the state. Thousands of geese are along the I-29 corridor in the southern part of the state between Elk Point and Sioux City. The Plankinton area is holding over 30,000 geese with many more migrating north in this area. Brookings, Kingbury and Beadle counties are all reporting large flocks of geese with up to 400,000 birds between Brookings and Huron, including large concentration in the Lake Byron area and Spirit Lake. The Wolsey area also has large huntable flocks as well as Miller. Lake county is holding about 100,000 geese and in Hamlin county Lake Albert reports about 30,000 birds. Large flocks are on the Day and Brown county line with large huntable flocks from Langford to Ferney and also near Stratford and Groton. Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge is reporting 15,000 white geese. Temperatures are predicted to be steady in the high 20's and low 30's over the weekend, which may keep birds stationary.
> 
> * 15,000-20,00 snows at I-29 and SD HWY 50 in Union County near Elk Point.
> * Around 5:30 PM, on 3-16-06, there were approximately 20,000 light geese in fields north of Plankinton, at the Aurora/Jerauld county line. There were flocks of geese moving north of Plankinton during this time. Smaller flocks of light geese were observed in the Plankinton area.
> * A good bunch (several thousand, maybe even 10,000) east of Miller yesterday.
> * Thousands of snow geese reported between Elk point and Sioux City along I-29.
> * Very few snow geese in Day County as of this morning.
> * Still about 50,000 to 100,000 geese in Lake County, depending on the day. I have also heard there are good numbers of geese by Lake Thompson.
> * Spirit Lake (Kingsbury County) has good numbers and Lake Byron (Beadle County) is currently holding more geese than I have ever seen in one spot at one time. Sorry, not even willing to hazard a guess on numbers.
> * There seems to be good numbers of snow geese in the area between Langford and Ferney also in the area near Stratford and Groton.
> * Beadle County has thousands of snow geese (possibly 200,000 or so). Before the recent cold snap, Lake Byron was approximately 2/3 open. It may have frozen back over except for what the geese are keeping open. Plenty of hunting opportunities.
> * Yesterday there were a few geese on Mud and Twin Lakes in Spink County. Most of the geese were gone in the central and west parts of Faulk County at least in the late afternoon timeframe. Seems to be some good snow cover in Faulk County for now.


----------



## bud69652

Shot 34 this morning over decoys on the north side of lake albert. 6 guys, 3 dogs, 1 juvie, 2 ross, rest were adults. Tons of birds flying off south side.


----------



## BLUEKILLER

I seen a big flock strecting a mile long by watertown heading south. I think the weather is pushing them back so be ready people down south :sniper: "Ready Take' em"


----------



## Horker23

Lots of birds around Hwy 37 south of huron and to the north, Lake byron is holding birds along with lake cavour


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Still alot of birds around. Won't get out tomorrow but some of the guys I hunt with are going. Will post results.


----------



## H20fwlIowa

saw 20k last weekend but only saw 200 today same exact spot. Did manage to get one juvie. should have had a few more but didn't shot at them. Waited to long and then they boogied out.


----------



## BLUEKILLER

Down by Iowa lost of people are reporting tha there is 5 billion snows are coming through our migration area i was just wondering if that was true. :sniper:


----------



## Hunter_58346

Just spoke to a group that is in the Lake Byron area and they tell me that there are alot of birds there, however, they mostly adults and when a flock lands to try to feed there are people jumping them within 10 minutes. They are to get snow overnight as well and the geese seem to be moving back south a bit.


----------



## Dusty05

Chris Hustad said:


> Here's your daily reminder of the rules of this thread.
> 
> *ANY POST THAT IS NOT A REPORT WILL BE REMOVED. *
> 
> This thread is long as it is and people aren't reading it for any other reason than for reports.
> 
> If you want to ask a question about an area, product, person, etc....please start a new topic.
> 
> It's amazing that I post this up every day and within the hour there's questions. All you're doing is adding time on myself and the moderators. If you could please follow this simple rule I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleeplessnights3

My brother and a couple hunting buddies went out without me this morning and shot 38. We went out this afternoon and tried the sneak on a pond and failed. Spooked before we could get into position. Was about 2000 snows and blues on it. They didn't fly far, just landed out in the middle of a corn feild and started feeding. I think the storm will push them back south for awhile. Sounds like NE Neb. has around 5 inches of snow already.


----------



## BLUEKILLER

Lots of Honkers by castlewood and and very few os snows. Not much in watertown just honkers. "Ready Take' em" :sniper:


----------



## Ty

Shot the hell out of them saturday south of Norfolk right before the storm came in. Got 27 between 3 guys.

Did see that a "professional" snow goose hunter was setup just south of Wood Duck. :lol: We didnt let too much get his way. We were just about 3 miles SW of him.

Today was out scooping snow and seen a couple flocking hightailing it south.

Should give us another couple hunts.


----------



## snowhunter16

i was north of mitchell around 5:00 and seen about 3 flocks of abouyt 500 geese heading back south. :sniper:


----------



## Snowmac

150K+ between Sioux Falls and Brookings. That was this am. Who knows how many are there now. Werent there yesterday either. Will be heading back that way tomorrow and try to post.


----------



## goosesniper

The geese are all over around centerville and I-29 corridor south of sioux falls. was out tonight and got 2 saw thousands and thousands of them.


----------



## BLUEKILLER

They are all heading back south again there was a pile of them here like 2 weeks ago and now there are all gone or they went down south. " Ready Take' em" :sniper:


----------



## snowsforlife

Thousands of canadians east of bismarck about 7 miles out by the rest stop with 2 snows in them. saw the snows last wed. and five days later (today) saw them again.


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter

Hunted Fri, Sat, and Sun by Lake Thompson. Lots of birds in the air Friday and Saturday, a lot fewer Sunday. Cold and windy. Didn't come down to decoys too well, flying high. Got a few though.


----------



## Ty

Norfolk, Ne- Today Sunday 3/19

We had a snow storm move into our area and seen flock after flock heading south this afternoon in the lull before this big one we are supposed to have tonight.

Just when you thunk it was all over. :sniper:


----------



## Chad32

Hunted in SE Nebraska Saturday. It was quiet until around 9am, then flock after flock moved through north to south. All were very leery. They would head straight for the flag, then hover in the wind above the spread (60-70 yards back and 60-70 yards high).

Game and Parks stopped by to check licenses and said the roost (estimated at 100 K plus) had mainly cleared out Thursday, heading south. There must be a lot of birds in Kansas/Missouri by now.


----------



## Snowhunter07

There is alot of geese in SD yet, but the majority is way south, there has been reports of geese even going back into Nebraska. Temps are supposed to be low for this week so the geese will not be in to much of a hurry. :beer:


----------



## Snowmac

Drove up to Brookings this am and didnt see much. On way back this afternoon saw thousands. Think they are coming off of Lake Madison or vicinity and feeding to the east along interstate. Very spooky too. Get off on Madison exit and head west and shouldnt take long to see them.


----------



## bighunter

Well boys i went out tonight i live in Central ND ..I SEEN my first 10 specks with about 400 honkers there not snows but it gets me pumped with temps in the high 30's to low 40's it shouldnt take long for the snows to move..Keep the Reports coming..Good HUNTING
hammer um :sniper: Bighunter


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

The storm hit western SD hard with light amounts in the east. Check the snow depth map link posted here several times.


----------



## BLUEKILLER

There is no snows by watertown maybe a couple but not alot they have all moved down south. :sniper:


----------



## BLUEKILLER

All the snow geese went back south so you will have better luck down south. :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Chris Hustad said:


> Here's your daily reminder of the rules of this thread.
> 
> *ANY POST THAT IS NOT A REPORT WILL BE REMOVED. *
> 
> This thread is long as it is and people aren't reading it for any other reason than for reports.
> 
> If you want to ask a question about an area, product, person, etc....please start a new topic.
> 
> It's amazing that I post this up every day and within the hour there's questions. All you're doing is adding time on myself and the moderators. If you could please follow this simple rule I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Almost all of Nebraska and most of Kansas is covered with at least 4 inches of snow, with many places having a foot. Missouri, Iowa, and a corridor through eastern SD have little snow cover. As of 6:00 tonight. Look at the snow map.


----------



## Ty

Yea there really is alot of internet "scouters" it seems.

Tonight in Norfolk, NE there is non stop flights heading back south at 100 yards high over the city.

I started mouth calling at them and they were maple leafing looking to land. 

Ill be out over the BIG WATER spread I believe when this starts to melt.


----------



## mjschuette

called a farmer by desmet, sd and he said there isn't much by him, but one of his truck drivers said there's tons by watertown. this was on sunday.


----------



## madhunt

Got into Lidgerwood-Sat night-THE MOTEL-snowcover throughout So. ND Sun drove around Tewauken NWR, ND. Still snow no geese-down to Sand Lake NWR, 
SD found lots geese west Britton-no snow but lotsa geeese-Mon. There is snow east in the hills area around Lake City, north to ND. on Mon eve. I must be in only area with no snow-saw wave after wave going to feed
in fields north of hwy 10. Have no decoys but tried to passs shoot-Damn geese just like Canadians in Wis. Fly over me 200 yds up and laugh at me and call me names. Still great fun!


----------



## Snowhunter07

Buddy and I went out last night and shot 3 snow geese, just 3 miles from town, didnt see to many, but what we did see was low.


----------



## snowhunter16

just looked out side and there was about 300 snow geese heading south. does any body know if theres any geese in the gettis area any replys will be thankful. :sniper:


----------



## Snowhunter07

I read the SD report today and it said that there were still 400,000+ geese in nebraska, the juvies still have to come yet


----------



## Chad32

> I read the SD report today and it said that there were still 400,000+ geese in nebraska, the juvies still have to come yet


If there are 400,000 geese in Nebraska, they're covered by over a foot of snow.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

We rec. about 5 inches of snow but it blew so hard the hilltops are open and the geese are feeding like mad. Saw about 5k on ponds this afternoon but nobody to hunt with  Just kidding only had time to scout. Should be able to get out by the end of the week.


----------



## realsass

Chad32 said:


> I read the SD report today and it said that there were still 400,000+ geese in nebraska, the juvies still have to come yet
> 
> 
> 
> If there are 400,000 geese in Nebraska, they're covered by over a foot of snow.
Click to expand...

Just got back from a fine day in the field near Preston, SD. 4 guys 28 birds. Jump shooting. What a time we had. Hope it lasts. :beer:


----------



## jb

a few have showed back up in mid mo we got very little snow


----------



## madhunt

Tues. went from Britton to Watertown-no snow & and very very few geese in area-wed AM back to Britton-come up through Lake City to Kidder Saw first of geese again-followed over to Hecla south and across Hwy 10 to Britton- No snowcover but very very little open water! Again, only area I have seen geese in 300+ mi. scout trip. Going for afternoon flights will post again tomorrow. I am a Newbie at this but great fun and seem to have found geese BUT I can't get close enough-4 more days to try! Anyone want to join me post reply. Sorry DI too far?


----------



## madhunt

came across west MN. sat aft. US212 lotsa snow cover no snow geese. Was in Watertown Sat. late aft. and late aft tues. & early am Wed. very few geese in the skys either time. Hope helps! if not PM me.


----------



## snowhunter16

when out yesterday and seen about 1,000 around the mitchell area. i was woundering if theres still more geese to come are is the migration almost over. :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I talked to somone who shot 40 near Squaw Creek in Missouri yesterday so NO, it's not over...not even close.


----------



## Gary Bottger

The numbers at squaw were reported before the real storm hit nebraska. I think they would be a bit different if you were to call them up now. There are numerous large flocks using the river between yankton and sioux city.


----------



## mightiesthunter

I talked to my farmer in Missouri yesterday and he told me i should have been there. Chris is right, long from being over...


----------



## madhunt

PLenty geese this area last night and this morning. yesterday aft. flying due East against east wind. this morning flying northwest against wind- all seem to be coming back to same area later in day- Saw probably 6-8 large flocks around area of Britton & west. Not experienced in guess flocks but seem to cover about 5-6 acres I assume could be 2k-3k each? Sunny and warm 38 degrees today. East is snow cover at Lake City and north is snow cover at ND line.


----------



## lynxx69

Has Anyone seen any new reports for Squaw or Swan Lake in the last day or so.... I would think if there is a big change in #'s they would report them... who knows though.... I guess I am still waiting for the geese to get to ND... I have had one round at them already this year in NE so it should be fun to get them again when they get here... Anyone seeing any geese in ND yet??? They will think about coming with the temps that are to come here in the next week or two... The snow will melt if these temps hold up...

Sat
Mar 25 Mostly Cloudy 
33°/24° 0% 
33°F

Sun
Mar 26 Partly Cloudy 
39°/29° 20% 
39°F

Check Your Local Event Forecast 
Mon
Mar 27 Few Snow Showers 
35°/31° 30% 
35°F

Tue
Mar 28 Partly Cloudy 
39°/27° 20% 
39°F

Wed
Mar 29 Rain / Snow Showers 
37°/34° 30% 
37°F

Grab Your Skis 
Thu
Mar 30 Few Showers 
38°/28° 30% 
38°F

Fri
Mar 31 Scattered Snow Showers 
39°/27° 30% 
39°F

Sat
Apr 1 Partly Cloudy 
43°/33° 0% 
43°F


----------



## bird slayer

:sniper: I Hunt in wagoner Oklahom and theres still a loyt of geese around that area thousands around sqaw creek GOOD LUCK


----------



## Goatnose

Only one group of Snows(1000) I know off still remains here on the Grand Prairie. Goose Buster's Guide service left one section flooded and those Geese continue to roost there. Anyway they( all the others) left here two weeks ago. Good luck. Hide well, these Geese are educated and smart. I was not all us, they came to Arkansas smart and educated this year.


----------



## orrghead16

Squaw was updated today:

SQUAW CREEK NWR SNOW GOOSE UPDATE
03/23/2006 - posted by Frank Durbian, Refuge Wildlife Biologist

The recent cold front has pushed a large number of snow geese back to the refuge. We currently have 140,000+ geese.


----------



## Gary Bottger

I would say the river below yankton is holding close to that or more.  It should be a great weekend.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

A group shot 86 at Squaw Creek yesterday, so it's still going strong there.

Lots of birds moving today in SD is the word I've gotten from many.


----------



## Snowhunter07

This should be a good weekend for snow goose hunters in SD, heard several reports of guys seeing many birds.


----------



## Mallard Island

With the wind out of the SOUTH sat pm and sunday we should see some birds moving into N.D. The blacks are moving big time today around here so eyes to the sky :roll: .


----------



## skyribeye

Thousands of geese between I-90 and Highway 81, starting at Vermillion and heading North. Majority of geese seem to be staying within a few miles of Highway 19. Humboldt area was hot last night. Most geese were high and heading north but many flocks were in the fields. They are just a wee bit skittish, so be prepared.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

Seen thousands of geese south of Watertown right around the Codington/Hamlin county line...majority of the birds were not shootable however, skies in the south were filled with geese so it looks to be a good weekend for snows


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Lots of birds have stalled in the area. Will get out in the morning and hopefully post good results.


----------



## not for hire goose guide

try around lake albert i hunted tue of this week and shot 6 geese and they are very leary lake albert is the only open water and holding 100,000 birds with more comming in when i left wed. morning good luck to all and stay low


----------



## Bruce

Saw flocks crossing the SD/ND border this morning east of Britton. Far NE corner still has no snows. I've been in the dekes 2 days now and nothing. I think this weekend will be the start.


----------



## lynxx69

Still a fair amount of snow here in Grand Forks, Does anyone think that there is enough snow in the Northern part of the state to hold them in the state for more than a few days... I think there is a bit more snow north of us but I am not sure...


----------



## lynxx69

Ok so if these weather reports are true everyone should get their guns ready for about next weekend.... Thats no joke, there isn't alot of snow down south which means it doesn't take much to melt it... The only thing now is to have open water, but as a rule there is enough sheet water in ND every year that they just use the fields at night to roost...

Sun
Mar 26 Mostly Cloudy / Wind 
39°/32° 0% 
39°F

Mon
Mar 27 Snow Shower 
35°/30° 70% 
35°F

Tue
Mar 28 Partly Cloudy 
39°/28° 20% 
39°F

Wed
Mar 29 Partly Cloudy 
43°/32° 20% 
43°F

Thu
Mar 30 Rain 
40°/32° 70% 
40°F

Fri
Mar 31 Rain / Snow Showers 
37°/29° 60% 
37°F

Find the Deepest Snow 
Sat

Apr 1 Scattered Snow Showers 
40°/27° 30% 
40°F

Sun
Apr 2 Partly Cloudy 
44°/27° 10% 
44°F

Mon
Apr 3 Partly Cloudy 
49°/37° 0% 
49°F


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

South/SE winds predicted for Jamestown today and tomorrow.


----------



## grizzly

nexrad shows tons of birds in redfield area north and northwest.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Seen wave after wave of snows headed north yesterday and today. Hearing them at night for the last couple days also. :beer:


----------



## wyogoose

Most of the geese (about 50,000) have migrated out of my area heading north. Knock em dead SD boys. Good luck to all!!


----------



## KEN W

The Minot area and west has no snow.They will move through very quickly NW into Sask.


----------



## lynxx69

:lol: 
With these temps the geese will move
Mon
Mar 27 Snow Shower 
35°/30° 40% 
35°F

Tue
Mar 28 Partly Cloudy 
39°/33° 20% 
39°F

Wed
Mar 29 Partly Cloudy / Wind 
48°/37° 20% 
48°F

Mar 30 Rain / Wind 
46°/33° 80% 
46°F

Fri
Mar 31 Snow Shower / Wind 
36°/30° 60% 
36°F

Sat
Apr 1 Partly Cloudy 
43°/31° 20% 
43°F

Sun
Apr 2 Partly Cloudy

42°/30° 0% 
42°F

Mon
Apr 3 Mostly Sunny 
47°/34° 10% 
47°F

Tue
Apr 4 Scattered Showers 
49°/39° 30% 
49°F


----------



## Snowhunter07

Mallard molester and I went out this morning and shot 24, didn't see many but what we did was pretty low with this wind.


----------



## BBlead

was heading to missouri for a track meet on umary's bus, and saw many geese around the brookings area, one flock had to be close to 100k by the flandreau(spelling?) exit. this was on firday morning, don't know if there still there, but figured since i can't hunt them might as well let you fellas take a crack at them!
Good luck! :beer:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Couldn't even begin to tell you how many birds were in the area this weekend!! Ended up with 45 total for sat. and sun. Strong winds are pushing them out. There moving north now!!!!


----------



## gooseman14

I am located near Carrington North of Jamestown and sittin here on my computer right now i can hear snoegeese flyin north.


----------



## bighunter

:sniper: I HERE THEM too omg im PUMPED goin out tommarow..
Good Hunting
hammer um :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

I was by the border this morning. Lots and Lots going north and then about noonish they all started back south and they were high. They flew over a lot of open water. ???? Not sure why they would fight that wind to go back south but honestly who really knows why snow geese do what they do. Hopefully I got all the rust out today as it seemed like my first day goose hunting ever.


----------



## not for hire goose guide

grizzly what exactly is nexrad could you give me an email address i would like to check this out thanx


----------



## DJRooster

Let the games begin. I drove around last night in southern N. Dak. and saw about 75,000 geese in a 30 mile scouting trip so this is definitely the beginning and with the forecast for this week what it is there will be thousands more by next weekend. Let the games begin.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We setup in S. ND this weekend in a flooded cornfield and saw a good amount of birds. Mostly small to medium sized flocks. Surprisingly, there were 2 other decoy spreads and both days they setup within a mile or 2 of us which unfortunately, their shooting messed up a heck of a tornado. They pushed north in the morning and then after that they seemed to fly in every direction. Weatherman was wrong as usual with much colder temps then we expected which kept the migration lighter than we hoped. I think we ended up with around 20. Birds were in their usual mode which was not much interest other than to go north.

Things got pretty muddy by Sunday.


----------



## Whitetail Thumper

I was in southern North Dakota for about two to three hours last night and ended up with six. They were every where. They are hopefully here to stay for a while. Someone has to start a 2006 Snow Goose Hunting Reports pretty soon. Good Luck!

Whitetail Thumper :sniper:


----------



## Visocsky

Suppose by this Saturday, how far north do you guys figure they will be?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Visocsky said:


> Suppose by this Saturday, how far north do you guys figure they will be?


http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=24100


----------



## lynxx69

Well Gf Still has snow, but I don't know how mush snow they have north of us, but I am thinking that the geese are going to be stopped snomewhere just north of carrington.... somwhere in there I am sure, but this is going to be fast again, because of the tempuratures.... The geese have to be moving in now... I am ready to get nice and muddy for sure...


----------



## bighunter

I am located in Central ND(carrington) and last night all you could here is snows.I am going out at about 3:30 today to put the hit on about a feild of 10,000. ill put another report on tonight and tell you how many i saw..
Good hunting

hammer um boys :beer: :sniper:


----------



## cgreeny

I am heading out of GF friday and Saturday to get after them, Bighunter crush'em today, I havent seen any myself but others have seen some even around DL... I guess.. Keep the reports coming boys.. I hope to have some this weekend.


----------



## Bird_Killer09

Live ibn watertown, by goose lake, shot two off the back deck last night, three different large sized clouds on goose lake alot of geese around sat up in a small pasture pond yestrerday morning with 400 dekes, the geese would cup from the heavans, until just about in range, then see the ones on goose and head there


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter

Hunted around Lake Byron this weekend. Saturday, the lake was FULL of geese. There were flocks everywhere. They would come and go in every direction. Don't know where they all went, but Sunday the lake was down to about 2,000. We ended up skunked because we don't know how to decoy I guess (700 dekes: 200 rags, 400 silos, 100 shells)! Well, we got one cripple that was running around in a field. I think that Snow Goose meat is more expensive than diamonds! (5 guys, 3 days, $2,000 later, about 1 lb of meat!) Had a great time though! See ya next year.

:beer:


----------



## goosebusters

I hope it wasn't me set up right next to you Chris. I heard gun shots from nearby. Yeah southern north dakota was packed full of geese. I did notice driving south that Valley City and Jamestown didn't have snow, you drive another 20 miles south and it seemed they DID have snow, and then getting towards the border there was no snow and even some open water. Shot some over sheet water in a corn field that had thousands there the night before.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

we too were set up in southern ND with 2 other spreads around us. and like others have said we saw quite a few birds that were heading north in the morning and south by the afternoon. considering the conditions, we did pretty good for the weekend.


----------



## lynxx69

Well people you can pretty much bet on a fast migration.... This is in the Northern Most part of the State Westhope ND... Alot of geese go through this area...

Tue
Mar 28 Partly Cloudy 
52°/29° 0% 
52°F

Wed
Mar 29 PM Showers 
46°/30° 30% 
46°F

Thu
Mar 30 Rain / Snow Showers 
40°/27° 30% 
40°F

Find the Deepest Snow 
Fri
Mar 31 Mostly Cloudy 
44°/24° 20% 
44°F

Sat
Apr 1 Partly Cloudy 
50°/30° 20% 
50°F

Sun
Apr 2 Partly Cloudy 
51°/31° 20% 
51°F

Mon
Apr 3 Partly Cloudy 
55°/33° 20% 
55°F

Tue
Apr 4 Partly Cloudy 
51°/32° 10% 
51°F

Wed
Apr 5 Partly Cloudy 
51°/31° 10% 
51°F


----------



## bighunter

:sniper: well boys no luck tonight.seen about 5000 pretty spooky lot on the move heading every direction. me and 2 buddies managed to get on 1 sneak that was nearly impossible but said heck with it and got within 100yrds but no luck..i think more will move in throughout the week good hunting...

HAMMER UM :beer:


----------



## BLUEKILLER

Seen some good flocks by brookings on sunday. "Ready Take' em" :sniper:


----------



## J.D.

The last of the snow geese should be north of Nebraska by the end of this weekend. Only a few small pockets remain and they are shrinking in numbers very quickly.


----------



## mightiesthunter

J.D.'s message holds true for Iowa as well. my brother and best friend had a fantastic weekend, especially Sunday when the wind picked up, in Iowa. Apparently it didn't spread into today. what birds were already there and the migrators that came in are gone as of no later than this afternoon. very few birds where they were yesterday.


----------



## f.o.s. lover

two flocks migrating through minot this morning


----------



## duckslayer

Seen the first few flocks of snows(maybe 150 in all) flying over this morning while i was on the ice.


----------



## ChuckD

Get ready ND!

Spent 4 days in Britton, SD and the birds moved HARD into the area on Friday 3/24. By Saturday the geese were very thick, wouldn't doubt if a million was in the area on Sand Lake Refuge.

Sunday was good with strong winds from the SE and birds didn't want to move over that snow line. The temps warmed up and snow was melting. Really stiff winds that night, and by Monday a substantial decrease in numbers!

Those birds are in ND, they have to be.

Reports from a friend in the southern/west part of SD reports good shooting on juvies that arrived Sunday. We only saw the adults, and they are smart!! :x


----------



## Ty

reports are that most the flocks around here are the straight up "retarded" (no offense) juvies. Buddy says that they are the ones that will let you have like 65 volleys at their flock. They just keep coming back.

Ill be out in the morn.

:beer:


----------



## northerngoosehunter

what state are the juvies in right now?



Ty said:


> reports are that most the flocks around here are the straight up "retarded" (no offense) juvies. Buddy says that they are the ones that will let you have like 65 volleys at their flock. They just keep coming back.
> 
> Ill be out in the morn.
> 
> :beer:


----------



## USSapper

Some flocks flying around Jamestown


----------



## Whitetail Thumper

Hunted this morning in the fog before college and ended up with fifteen. Saw three large flocks. Should be more moving in daily.

Whitetail Thumper :sniper:


----------



## D Goose

Is this location in North Dakota or South Dakota


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Snow Geese were crossing the ND/Canada Border this morning.............. Get em while you can.


----------



## brobones

Sweet :beer: :lol:  Ya baby come to papa.. gotta love it they will be here for opening day I hope
warm temps still going on till the middle of next week..


----------



## Zekeland

Will take a drive south in the morning and check out Whitewater Lake for snows...Lots of Canada's all over now!!

Season starts on Fool's day...that may be bad Karma???


----------



## THE Snowman

Here is my report. 3 of us hunted Southern ND today. Started at Milnor and worked our way West to Fullerton. A pretty good number of birds were working around the Fullerton area and birds were going every direction of the compass. At about 10:00 most birds began heading North so we decided to move East to see what else we could find. From the Lamoure - Verona area and North there were LOTS of birds, sometimes flocks in the air coming from the Southeast as far as you could see. Lots of big flocks (10,000 +) feeding or maybe resting on the ground. Very few were in cornfields mostly in the low spots in the black plowed stuff, probably for water? About 3:00 everything that we saw was heading just about any direction but North so I am guessing that they won't be going anywhere tonight. On the way home we saw them all the way to I-94 at Valley City and all the way East to Alice (everything was South of the Int.) The snow line going East to West is at about Embden and there is really a stark contrast in about a mile distance from pure white to pure black. We ended up with 4 and lost one to thin ice in a slough, I could see him but couldn't get there to pick him up, luckily he was dead. We did not try decoying though I think it would have worked pretty well today, but nobody else was ambitious so we were sneakers. Very little open water anywhere, and there is a weather system moving in tomorrow afternoon bringing rain and snow. In my opinion the numbers are not peak, but they sure are prime so if you can get out soon DO IT! I was planning to go again tomorrow, but can't find anyone else to go (HINT HINT) so I will probably stay home. Hope this helps everyone else out.


----------



## duckslayer

Birds all over the place today. I was out on the lake from sunrise until 6pm and every direction i looked in the binocs there were flocks everywhere. Clouds of birds, strings of birds, you name it they were there.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

My advice for anyone coming to ND to hunt snows. Go as far North as you can. Scouted from carrington To DL and I saw thousands of birds all of them were out of range of anti aircraft guns heading north. Some strings were 2 miles long. The birds are all the way to canada.


----------



## Bruce

Been hunting them in my corn behind the house. Lots of birds showed up last couple of days. Next few days there should be lots in ND.


----------



## Snowgoose1

First day worth being out today in North Central. 12 noon one flock of SOB at Willow city/Barton. Continued south and found huntable numbers 8 mi south of Rugby. Flock of 3,000 became 15,000 by 4:00 when they busted up and headed north.

After that there were huntable numbers just south of Barton. Since snow cover was 75% yesterday and 30% by late afternoon it is like rice paddies that just drained..... tough to hunt, great for birds.

Snow in Rolette county seemed to turn them around. Whereas a little to the west the snow is mostly gone all the way to Canada.

Some birds had been flying high northwest in the afternoon and late afternoon. Lost track of them 10 mi southwest of Bottineau.

Anyway, they are here as of today.  Now will see how many days we get.


----------



## bighunter

Ended up with 2 tonight couldnt find the 3rd one.Seen around 20,000 at least big flocks.only found 2 fields with them feeding in and they were both corn fields most kept o n going NORTH.. going out tommarow report back in the PM..
GOOD HUNTING :beer:


----------



## goosesniper

So with most birds on the move and many now into N.D is the hunt in S.D over or is it worth going out for the next week or so still???


----------



## USSapper

Went out for two quick drives today and saw quit a few birds flying all day high and north. Saw around 12000 birds today but all were flocks of 2000 or less. only one on the ground (actual in the middle of the gravel road!!) some looking to feed but thats it


----------



## USSapper

as of last friday, there were very few birds in north dakota and northen south dakota- i just believe that not nearly half of the birds have entered central ND yet but with these south winds it should happen fast. Should sloww a bit with cooler temps late next week and with this weeks rain forcasted
Just my :2cents:

Ryan


----------



## jkern

Nebraska still has more geese than people realize because nobody is chasing them. Got a pretty reliable report from a guy in the RWB today, "hasta be a million in this area right now".

I do think that abunch left today and even more will leave tommorrow with 30mph south winds predicted. But there is still abunch commin and they are being pretty retarded over dekes right now.


----------



## KEN W

Lots of birds going over in the fog this morning.Heading into Manitoba.

Temps in the 50's the next 5-6 days.Low spots all have water in them.This will be the weekend here in ND.Same as last year.


----------



## Horker23

was out in huron this weekend and every bird that would leave water in the morning wouldnt return. my guess is that the birds are feeding till like 10 at night and then migrating in the dark. very few birds useing the lake.


----------



## gooseman14

Yeterday I was at work i saw birds flyin high and north. They were flyin consistently from 3:30 to 6:00. Then me and a friend went to Jamestown and seen many flocks flyin north, a few flocks werent so high.


----------



## DJRooster

There are birds all over so if you plan on doing some hunting your time has come. Birds have been migrating north through SE North Dakota since last Friday so the next couple of weeks are prime time!! The peak of the North Dakota migration used to occur on or about April 15th. It seems like the last few years it may have been a little earlier. Your time has come if this is your passion!


----------



## goose killer

I Started by oakes tuesday morning and there was really nothing there. We went west near fullerton and then we found a bunch of them. They were all within probably a 10 mile area. We ended up with 2. They sure are spooky.


----------



## Gooseman678

Theres nothing worse then seeing 500,000 birds in a day of hunting and only watching 1 flock of 1000 sit with a guys cows and cant hunt them......


----------



## USSapper

all birds seen last night at dark were flying high and south. No open water other than some sheet water. Father was up in Bottinue today and said there was a good snow line still in the fields but it was melting. Some birds stacked up there too. Not much seen flying today. Got a report of birds in big numbers scattered all the way from central ND to Norht central nebraska!!!. Should be pretty spread out this year

Hope to see you guys out this weekend :beer:


----------



## buckseye

Lotta birds all day again today, flying west north west. From contacts farther northwest they seem to be mostly keeping on going into Canada. It's been another loud day on the prairie. I live 50 miles east of Minot. Good luck everyone.


----------



## goose_killer90

Saw lots of geese today flighing all over going every direction. Lots of birds flying high to the north though. Hopefully we can get a miracle and we can get some of them to stop around here and not just fly right through!! Good luck everyone!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## goodfellow56

Shot 90+ today in sd over dekes, not many birds left but the ones that are flying over are stupid. what a hunt


----------



## Zekeland

North wind all day and fog was very thick. Birds were feeding late morning, 11ish. Poor day for scouting. Could easily of missed flying birds in any direction. Big flocks of Canada's but no white to be seen. Snow cover ranges from 20 -40 % at best.

South, east side of Whitewater .


----------



## slayer12mag

saw a small flock flyin low towards lake pelican around 5:30 tonight..maybe 50 or so...not seeing very many around lately but hear **** tons flyin at night constant flights from about 9 p.m. till about 1 a.m..[/b]


----------



## goosesniper

it seems as tho the migration is now in southern north dakota. the lidgerwood and just west of wahpeton areas are loaded thousand and thousands. south dakota may see a few flocks that are left behind thats about it.


----------



## Ty

Hunted northeast Nebraska today.

Not what I had expected. We did shoot some birds but really didnt see much.

What we did see got burgerized. :beer:

I think its about the tail end right now for us.

I am still thinking about getting out though. Its not over until the season is over. :sniper:


----------



## jkern

Got word from my partner in the RWB. He hunted by himself today and went through 7 boxes over dekes. uke:


----------



## slayer12mag

been in the decoys most of the season and the adults come in and veer off just out of range...does anyone know if the juvies are here in SD and if they are decoying well


----------



## Phil The Thrill

i herd snows flying over brookings tonight heading to the north land. i hope u guys up in nodak get a decent spring in this year. gonna try to smack some juvies this weekend, but after that probably gonna have to trade the gun in for a fishin' pole.


----------



## lasalle

Heard from one of hunting partners who is by himself, lots of juvies & ross' west of Brookings. He said they were decoying very well, feet down in the decoys. Hunted a small spread of 10 dozen windsocks and 12 fullbodies.


----------



## bighunter

Went out last night seen thousands and thousands still lots heading north managed to find one feild with about 10K feeding but the sneak didnt work out.I think the migration is moving really fast unless there are tons still in SD yet but ive seen a nonstop path heading north. :sniper:


----------



## slayer12mag

will be out tmrw in the evening...will post reply...any info on the sd birds would be appreciated thanks


----------



## buckseye

near Towner its raining cats and dogs right now, what a year thunder and lightning in March. Not what I call normal for ND. This rain is taking the ice out fast, WOW. Haven't heard or seen any birds today, I don't think they fly in lightning/thunder storms. Do they?

Unbelievable weather, steady roar of thunder with very close lightning. Oh wow lets add hail to the daily special.


----------



## lynxx69

Well I just got back from a mourning hunt, well what you would call an attempt of a hunt anyways... Saw a lot of birds, but no luck... The birds are very skiddish and hard to get on... Might be a different story for someone who is decoying today though, the fog and wind would make it great... the birds are looking to land where other birds are, they are not setting down on their own much... No birds to speak of moving North by cooperstown & carrington, but I guess I couldn't see up in the sky very high either... I think that by sunday or Monday the migration will be close to complete, except for the juvies that are to come through... I hope someone is having some success somewhere, because it doesn't sound to good so far for the hunters... GOOD LUCK


----------



## duckslayer

We shot 7 this morning in a pasture with a big creek running through it that the birds seem to love every year. We didnt see many birds at all. maybe 500. Every flock we saw or heard was heading south. Maybe the storm buckseye was talking about was pushing them down, who knows. Still felt good to sit in the decoys.


----------



## goose_killer90

Birds around central nd are very jumpy , me and some buddies were sneakin on some geese and some deer ran by them about 50 yards away and they all flew


----------



## KEN W

Thunderstorms here also......raining pretty good right now.....with frost still in the ground it will run off.Everything will be pretty muddy for a while.


----------



## bighunter

I WOULD SAY THAT 95% of the birds are juvies we shot one on tuesday night but i havent seen many  .Going out today shold be pretty good with the rain and all good hunting..
HAMMER UM :sniper:


----------



## gooseman14

went out yesterday with a couple buddies we seen a few descent sized flocks. The me and goosekiller_90 were sneakin on a flock and six deer ran near them and spooked them. The geese are very jumpy this year.


----------



## Chad32

Saw LOTS of snows very high and moving straight north yesterday. Conditions were brutal early, and wave after wave seemed to have zero interest in making a pit stop in my neck of the RWB.

1 bunch of 5 - still in the local basin area - decoyed shortly after dawn, and a migrating flock of 15 decoyed after lunch. Other than that, I just watched the ducks fly.


----------



## lynxx69

bighunter said:


> I WOULD SAY THAT 95% of the birds are juvies we shot one on tuesday night but i havent seen many :sniper:


 Did you say the 95% of your birds were jivies??? If so we are screwed as far as a weekend hunt, I do have to say that I didn't see many juvies when I was looking in the Binoc's today, so I find that hard to beleive...


----------



## KEN W

Heavy rain here today.With the frost still inthe ground....water standing all over.Ditches are overflowing.Roads will be very soft and tough to drive on....won't be any driving into fields here for a while.Plus we are supposed to get 3-5 inches of snow tonight.


----------



## buckseye

same down here Ken, roads are bad. some birds feeding around the area tho.


----------



## Leo Porcello

I have been watching the field here fill up all day with water and now the snow is a coming down!! It will be a mudfest for the guys that get out the next couple of days. Use some common sense and don't tear up the farmers' fields and lastly good luck!!


----------



## bighunter

:eyeroll: sorry about that i meant to say 95% are adults..Went out tongiht me and a buddy managed 2 get 1 it was my first of the year so it was exciting .my buddy got 2the other night with me.seen alot feeding tonight i think b/c of the weather pretty foggy and rainy but impossible sneaks..going out tomamrow night report back..GOOD HUNTING
and GET MUDDY dont be a whimp. :wink:


----------



## KYUSS

Birds moved into the Hankinson area on Saturday. Warm temps this week really melted the snow and now the roads are terrible to drive on. Many township roads are under water. Alot of geese have taken advantage of the strong south winds with not much to replace them  . Hopefully there are still alot of birds down south. Hunted today and only saw one flock of about five to seven thousand.


----------



## dblkluk

Sounds like the weather we are having up here is slowing the migration somewhat. A buddy of mine reported decent numbers of birds near staging tonight near highway 2 in N. central nodak. Snow and rain is supposed to continue into tommorow am with the winds NNW at 20-30 all day. Hopefully things hold so I can get muddy and bloody this weekend.


----------



## Bruce

Never thought I would say its to flooded to hunt. I don't trust walking out behind the farm this morning. Last night birds everywhere. One young one decided to stop for supper. He will be delicious.


----------



## hunter_mn

Heading out tonight for North Dakota for some snow goose hunting. i am pumped first time for me. the problem we have no dekes but it will still be a fun experience.


----------



## Mallard Island

"One young one decided to stop for supper. He will be delicious." :evil: 
YOU HUNGRY WOLF YOU. :lol: I'M GLAD I'M NOT WHITE WITH WINGS IN YOUR FEILDS, LOL


----------



## muskat

Still huntable numbers in SE ND. Saw 7 really good feeds, didnt look like they were leaving anytime soon. Roads were not the best. It was a muddy mess getting dekes in and out, walking sucks.


----------



## mallard

There are overland flooding warnings on the weather channel as of right now.Please be curtious this weekend and only drive on main gravel or tar roads.All prairie trails and minimum maintanence roads will be impassable.Some one please post this as a sticky.


----------



## silewski7

I dont know where some of you guys have been hunting, but the past few days me and some buddies have been out hunting and all we've seen is flock after flock swarming the fields. Both nights we went out there wasnt a dull moment. Every time we'd make a sneak we'd get back to the truck and drive about 2 miles and find another flock of about 10,000 birds feeding in a field. Hopefully this rain and wind will hold up the birds. This weekend should be a great one for snow goose hunters, I know that i'll be out there getting muddy and bloody.

Goodluck to you all and good hunt'n :sniper:


----------



## duckslayer

The birds I scouted last nite stuck around until morning. This was taken 20 minutes ago west and south of churches ferry about 7 miles or so.

[siteimg]3978[/siteimg]


----------



## tgoldade

was down in the southeast corner of the ND yesterday, saw a ton of birds. Looked like they were all coming off the wild rice river (i think thats the name of it) and feeding southeast of there. Only was out for about 3 hourss in the morning and saw at least ten fields with geese and tons in the air. Everything is too flat down there to put on a sneek though. Was going to decoy this morning but rain and wind put a stop to that.


----------



## Snowgoose1

Its hunting time in north central. :sniper: 4 -5 good sized flocks 10-15k combining, splitting etc in Willow city - Omemee area. They are slowly settling in for a few days it appears.

Since the heavy rain yesterday.
Good news the mud is so soupy doesn't clump too bad to the boots. Further good news the frozen tundra is 4 inches below giving you a base to step on so you don't drown.
Bad news, goose I shot didn't land in the middle of the gravel road like I hoped and had to find out about the above good news.

Went from 40% snow cover to 40% water cover in some areas.


----------



## lynxx69

I am thinking I might go out tomorrow mourning, but what is the situation out there for all of you guys that have been there.... Are the birds just flying right on through now, or are they staging somwhere.... did this last snow that we got help slow them down any??? Any info is appreciated...SAW many birds in the central part of the state yesturday...


----------



## goose_caller

Hold on tight for when the juvies get there.....just got back from a week trip in MO/SD and I would say our average shot was 20-30 yards and lots under 15 yards......think we averaged 45/day in the spread with about 90% juvies. We never got the "Big" shoot but there where daily reports of groups getting 100+ in the area we hunted. I would think the Sand Lake area will be hopping this weekend.


----------



## goose

45/day average is dang good. Congrats on smacken them up. I have been checkin Sand Lake and it aint holding much. Still huntable numbers though. Bring on the juvies.


----------



## USSapper

bagged 42 on thursday- perfect conditions with the heavy fog and light drizzle- today there were thousands upon thousands of birds in central nodak with lots on the ground but once the wind subsided at about 700 tonight, the birds were off to the races north.(lots were trying to fly north today into the 35+mph winds though) Not much for a migration the past 2 days but tonight and tomorrow with be like a kick in the nuts to us up here. Hopefully sunday brings some crappy weather- good luck and i will post tom.


----------



## dblkluk

Just got back from a scouting trip north of highway 2. Finally found good numbers at dark. Lots of birds stopping but many looked as if they were heading into Canuckville. Unbelievable amounts of water in the fields. I plan on launching a canoe in the ditch and paddling across the sheet water to my spot, can't say I've done that before. I'll be in the decoys in the morning with my fingers crossed.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Good luck dblkluk. I won't be able to get back after them till Sun Evening. Let me know if you can get a day off during the week or send me GPS coordinates to the secret spot! :lol:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Lots of birds around DL.


----------



## Zekeland

Lots of rain/snow in the south yesterday. Some places had 6-9" of snow ...south of Brandon. B'vain had layers of ice all over the place. May have slowed the snows down a bit. Temp's are on the rise for the next few days....5*C - 8*C, still freezing at night though. Those fields will be a mess for many days.

Start of the season will be soupy!!!


----------



## jbaincfl

Hunted Thursday and Friday. 43 birds in the bag.

Saw thousands of birds along Hiway 42 from about 6 miles west of 281 to just before Enderlin. Friday morning we had 5 fields of probably 20,000 birds each that kept leap frogging north throughout the day into the 35 mph north wind. We just kept leap frogging with them and would get on a fence line and pass shoot them as they were going between feeds. They were flying only tree top high in those strong winds.

We normally would hunt between Hankinson and Oakes, but saw very few birds in that area on Thursday. All of the good flocks we saw were west and north of there.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Leo Porcello

I am about 10 miles south of the CAN/ND border and since sunrise it has been flock after flock after flock high going NW to Canada. It should be a great openner for you guys!! Extremely cloudy out there but I guess the light South wind is pushing them North! Good luck guys!!


----------



## snowhunter16

i live in mitchell and last night i seen flock after flock flying ove town i think i might go try it sun. :sniper:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

FYI, still shooting juvies down here in Iowa.


----------



## the Bender

60 over the Decoys in SD yesterday. There is plenty of time.


----------



## mightiesthunter

indeed, there are still a few huntable birds left in Iowa. My bro-in-law and his crew are in SD and did pretty well this yesterday and today so far. He told me the mud was awful, but if you're willing to fight against it, it'll pay off...


----------



## scarrott73

Theres only about one flock around my area and we are going to hunt em hard till they leave...Just got 20 out of them going to see if we cant get more in the morning...
Cody


----------



## Bruce

The kid and I got 10 tonight in a couple of hours behind the farm. All but one are juevies.


----------



## USSapper

Most of the birds that weere here last week up and left friday night and saturday. only smaller flocks around but not many. Shot 5 the past 2 days


----------



## Ryan_Todd

our group was out yesterday between i94 and hwy 200 and we saw non stop flights going north from sunrise to about 2:00pm and then it slowed down quite a bit. i think the main push has gone through and should be up into or near canada. we ended up with 64 in the dekes yesterday but we had to work for them in the mud. had to make 20+ trips with the four wheeler to get everything in and out of the field. but it was well worth it.


----------



## USSapper

nice work ryan todd- maybe they'll hold up a bit in these winds


----------



## Ryan_Todd

yeah and hopefully these winds will dry it out a little bit.


----------



## THE Snowman

Hunted this morning from VC South to Lamoure and then looped back North to I-94 through Alice. It was tough going early on as the fog made it difficult without scouting. We tried North of VC a little ways near the Rogers exit but did not hear any birds. Went South and kept stopping to listen every few miles and finally heard a fair amount. Turned West and then South another mile and found them sitting in the middle of the road. I got 1 there (dropped it right in the middle of the road, how sweet is that with all of the muck?) and then we went further South and found another bunch in a corn field. Partner dropped me off and a small flock came in behind me (never honked) and I got 1 more. Set up a few decoys in that field and had geese feeding in fields all around us, but nothing would even swing our way for a look. Some guys jumped one of the flocks and they all flew over us, but there were so many ducks, canadas and specks mixed in that I did decided against shooting. Numbers were pretty poor, if we saw 5000 total today I would be surprised.


----------



## dosch

Checked out the area north of Oriska about 20 miles. I was actually surpised by the numbers but everything was in the middle of nowwhere in the muck.


----------



## Snowgoose1

South of Bottineau from Gardena to Willow City we are about at the peak numbers seen last year. 4-6 large flocks seem to come together every so often for a 80-100K flock. Snow is down to just the largest snow banks and the turtle mtns. Large runoff done. Still some real mucky fields but can start to get around a bit.

If it is like last year would not be surprised to see a mass migration out somewhere mid week with this forecast. Last year went from very good huntable numbers one day to watching after the morning feed a steady heavy stream of large flocks 10:30am until 1:00. Then was spooky quiet with nothing left.

Have to get em while we can here... we don't get a long season in this area.


----------



## Brandon Cattanach

just wondering if any one knows where the main line of juvies are. we hunted on sat north of I-94 saw all adult birds from 6 to about 2 and then from 3 till dark saw some juvies and bagged about 20 trying to figure out where to go for next weekend, any info would be great.


----------



## goose killer

I hunted to day south of 94 and ended up with 13. 2 were adults and the rest were juvies.


----------



## KEN W

Saw quite a few large flocks going over Hwy 5 into Manitoba this morning on the way to work.Most were very high.


----------



## slayer12mag

hunted around garden city this weekend and ended up scrapin 3 out of a flock jump shooting....all juvies but did see some adult birds...does anyone know how many geese are left down in nebraska and how many geese are still in SD


----------



## Snowhunter07

My cousin and 3 of his friends hunted on saturday morning and all 4 of them shot 67 geese, he said it was great, you would hear them and all you had to do was turn on the call and they were right on top of you.


----------



## duckguy

We hunted just north of lake preston sd. sat morning. After getting permission for a field being used friday late afternoon. Real foggy sat. morning, SE wind 10 to 15mph, and on the X, was the answer. 4 guys, aprox. 500 wind and silo socks, 2 callers, limit of 80 before 10am. My guess we took 40% to 50% juvies. They zeroed in on the callers for sure. 
After we picked up, we saw wave after wave heading north. Not sure if they're will be anything around next weekend or not. With the migration we saw sat. afternoon, who knows?
Another group of guys we knew hunted about 25 miles south of us. 7 guys, same amount of decoys, 130 last time we talked to them. About the same ratio of juvies. 
Didn't stick around for sunday, rain predicted for most of the day. So we packed it up and headed home. Besides that, our shoulder were pretty sore. My guess between the 4 of us, we must have shot 14 to 15 boxes of shells. didn't put on a shooting clinic, but we got the job done.


----------



## celebrationmm

Thursday-Saturday- Decoyed a few fields in LaMoure, and Stutsman counties. Birds were coming out of the south on Saturday in a big way, with a few coming back south in the evening. We didn't see the numbers on Saturday night that we did Thursday, but we were not covering the ground scouting like we were Thursday either. LOTS of Ross & Juvies. Fields were very muddy. Took a few hours to find a dry road next to a huntable field. Many of the migrators would drop quite a ways before continuing north, so I'd guess they were looking to feed. Should be good for a week or so.


----------



## pheasantman89

Was out for a drive on Sat. and seen about 5 to 10k of snows and blues west of Davenport ND. The fields and drain ditches are all full of water, looks like a large lake, and the geese fill the whole field. Only had the .22 with and a recurve bow so we couldn't even shoot at them let alone get close. Might try to get out this evening to maybe catch any that may have stayed or are still passing through.


----------



## bighunter

Went out last night with some buddies got a couple seen thousands.Went to Jamestow around 4:00 seen 1 flock on way there with about 500 and didn't see one flock on the way back.I don't know what :eyeroll: happened is there alot in SD read some reports but didn't seem like there was that much..go get um :sniper:


----------



## scarrott73

There might be some farther north than i am theres a couple around here...We around 140 in the past 2 weeks not to bad of a year...But keep me posted on where there at...
cody


----------



## goose

still geese in SD. Our group put 4 man limits on the ground by 8:45 on Saturday and 11:00 on sunday. If you can get in the fields where birds are you pretty much shoot birds.


----------



## hunter_mn

Just got back from hunting in New Rockford ND. got 12 geese between 2 of us. seen thousands couldnt get close enough though. monday on our way back we seen nothin flying.


----------



## wingtipped

there are still snow geese at squaw creek. I was through there this past saturday.


----------



## buckseye

the birds were flying all day yesterday. Lots of ducks and honks paired up finding the right slew to spend the summer. Dang sob's were flying at day break this morning.


----------



## buckseye

Sandhill crane coming through now along with cacklers and a bunch more sob's. Strong south wind today they are riding north on, around 60 degrees.


----------



## USSapper

went out on sunday and only saw about 100-if that battling the north wind. Went to steele yesterday and saw one fairly large group flying next to the space shuttle-around 4000- have had no reports of birds around here. Maybe we'll find some juvies still :roll:

Pretty quick this year


----------



## Bruce

Sill seeing geese in SD Shot 6 tonight behind the farm. Ross geese were full color. 1 snow 1 blue juevie.


----------



## buckseye

they were still flying at dark tonight here, mostly crane and cacklers the last half day


----------



## DRYLOK

I was just wondering, you guys keep talking about limits. In Illinois there is no limit on snow geese during the conservation season, you can use electic calls and unplugged shotguns. Can you not do that in ND?


----------



## joebobhunter4

in north dakota we dont have any limits and we can use unplugged shot guns... and we can get extenders for 5+ shots


----------



## Jiffy

Not only that but we can also use hand grenades and TNT!!!!

I hear next year they may let us use anti-aircraft guns...


----------



## buckseye

hahaha jiffy that was this year, don't you have an anti-aircraft gun?? :lol:

couldn't be to many left down south by now, the cranes usually bring up the rear don't they?


----------



## andrewskywaterfowl

BRUCE WHERE ABOUT ARE YOU IN SOUTH DAKOTA... LIVE SOUTHWEST OF SIOUX FALLS ABOUT 30 MIN BY MUD LAKE... HAVN'T SEEN MUCH SNOWS AND BLUES.... TONS OF CANADIANS THOUGH...


----------



## Jiffy

:lol: Nope, not anymore. I traded it in on one of these: http://www.fnhusa.com/contents/mg_m3m.htm

I have not seen a snow goose all year!!! I did see a couple Canadians on the lagoon in West Fargo yesterday......and yes I mean "the goose" not our "neighbors to the north"...


----------



## brobones

Those would be called canadas then :eyeroll:


----------



## goosebusters

I think you could still find some of the big migration up by the canadian border this weekend, there were still a lot of birds moving through between lakota and Devils and I talked to some landowners that actually were snowmobiling by the border last weekend. There were thousands of birds north of highway 2 when we were out. They were migrating fast though!


----------



## bighunter

Went out the past to nights and havnt seen a snow goose i dont know how they could all move through that fast idk .If i was hunting by cando i would go North of there.GOOD LUCK to EVERYONE
:sniper: BigHunter


----------



## poutpro

Have the juvies already come through there too?


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

We have been out everyday since the season opened and only shot 4 juvies, 2 of them today. Saw a lot of sandhills and swans migrating today
the migration will be pretty much done here in another week, good weather in the forecast for the next few days. We have really been
getting bombed by the ross geese, it is really a shame that we can"t
shoot them, sure would make a difference in the bird count everyday.


----------



## Leo Porcello

All my birds today too include the Ross were juivies.


----------



## Zekeland

Snows are at Whitewater...they have settled down a fair bit since crossing the border 3-4 days ago. These adults will decoy....

MUD,MUD,MUD


----------



## Rotten

For the info. Heading out right now!!!!


----------



## jblabsnduck

R&B, you can't shoot Ross geese up there?????

We can shoot them down here. The CO includes Ross geese


----------



## wooduck26

jblabsnduck said:


> The CO includes Ross geese


NOT IN CANADA!!!!!


----------



## lynxx69

That doesn't make any sense, how would a jump shooter know if a Ross or a snow was in the bunch, honestly its easy to tell a honker or a duck, but a ross, if that is true that ross geese are illegal than thats ridiculous...


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thats why decoying and pass shooting are a better option.


----------



## Zekeland

Ryan_Todd said:


> thats why decoying and pass shooting are a better option.


Exactly....sneaking or jumping is not an option!!


----------



## Squeeker

The "CO" (and I do use that term loosely) in Canada is assinine to say the least. I would argue that here in Canada it actually discourages hunters from going out and hunting to reduce the population (which is the exact intention of the spring hunt). You have to be far more picky at your shots. I have gotten (like others) to try to pick out just the Blues from the bunch.

The idea that I could be charged with a hunting violation for not being able to determine warts on a beak, the stubiness of a beak, or a grin patch at 30 yards (I am blind as a bat as it is) is quite scary.

Up here in Canada in the Spring, you simply DON'T JUMPSHOOT, FLOCKSHOOT, etc.

I wonder if one could take this to the Courts for a reversal? On what basis I have no idea, but I'd sure like to see someone challenge it. The judge who ruled this way to begin with, clearly has never spent a day in the field (not like it's a surprise). Perhaps the people at the CWS who put it forward to begin with never spent a day in the field either, which is really too bad considering that is supposed to be their field of expertise.


----------



## brobones

It was a simple oversight in paperwork. They should have used the words light geese as they do in the USA. The only way it will be overturned is in a court of law when someone has been charged and then they beat the wrap in court. Once that happens then it might be re-written. Until then white geese are safer than blue geese. :lol:

We better stick to migration reports here you guys or this will be deleted anyway.. right Chris


----------



## Squeeker

Fair enough...

Go here!
http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=198433#198433


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

brobones said:


> We better stick to migration reports here you guys or this will be deleted anyway.. right Chris


Exactly.


----------



## buckseye

birds flying over early before the wind today, would be an easy day to put the hurt bag on the sob's. wind has stalled the movement here.


----------



## USSapper

wind is blowing at about 30moh here with no birds flying


----------



## stickstud12

Lindberg have you seen any birds around here in Jamestown in the last week? I was out last weekend and seen a bunch and got some, but i have been busy with tests all week so havent been out all week. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## tb

Hunted yesterday 15 miles south of Highway 200. Not a lot of geese, but those around worked well in the high wind. The bag was 75% adults.


----------



## Snowgoose1

Numbers dropped about 40% Wed to Thur.
Thursday, Very high winds provided some opportunities between flocks and on downwind approach to the landing area.

Numbers dropped a lot overnight from Thur to Friday. Now at about 10% of the peak numbers. Was 150K within 10mi of willow city. Now about 15K.

Doesn't sound like there are replacements coming from the south either. 
If driving long distance to hunt this weekend,,, would think twice about it. (almost) Final count for my hunting. 18 birds. One of which was banded.


----------



## walleyesandwings

I get a kick out of this report from Squaw Creek.

http://www.squawcreek.org/cgi-bin/sightings.cgi

They are mostly cripples. Sounds like Squaw might have a breeding flock of snows.

Pete


----------



## nebgoosehunter

Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Zekeland

...at least 100,000 to 300,000 snows near Whitewater. Starting to dry up in most fields. Tough birds to decoy!!!


----------



## lynxx69

Thats quite a gap in numbers... Anyways go get them... I think I have seen my last flock here by Grand Forks... I am thinking that the birds are pretty much gone in ND... I did not hunt them here despite my residence here... Call me a wimp but I have done the mud sliding in years past to get these birds and thats just not my thing anymore... 3 of us shot over 500 snows this season... Great time, but we hunted in Missouri...


----------



## Rotten

The geese we were after moved about 50 miles in 4 days. Now find them looking very hard to Canada. We were about 14 miles south of Canada above Langdon. Get them fast the snow is leaving and so are the birds. Great hunt though. first time on snows and LOVE them. What a great game bird and a challenging hunt. Decoys are the way to go!!! Just need a better e caller and some more shells.


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

The birds are pretty much gone through our area also, The migration lasted about 7 days this year, last year about 5 days. We used to get at least 10-12 days every spring. This year the birds where even moving out against a north wind. I don"t think there was enough for them to eat in
the fields, they where doing a lot of jumping around.


----------



## buckseye

saw alot of flocks of sob's feeding and flying around the area yesterday, alot of ducks still on the way through


----------



## snowhunter16

I WAS UP AT LAKE BYRON ON SAT-SUN FISHING AND I DIDDENT BRING MY GUN WITH I WISH I WOULD OF THERES STILL ABOUT 3-4 THOUSAND STILL ON THE LAKE AND THEY WHERE GOING OF LOW. THEY DIDDENT EVAN ACT LIKE THEY WANTED TO GO NORHT THEY WHENT SOUTH TO FEED. :sniper:


----------



## tgoldade

Me and a buddy shot 21 on saturday by Jamestown. Snuck up on them in the dark and waited until shooting time. Thought 21 between 2 guys wasn't too bad for one sneek.


----------



## USSapper

saw two flocks of 100 each fly over yesterday then heard some last night-first ones in at least a week!!


----------



## snowhunter16

south dakota still does have huntable numbers :sniper:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Hunted North of Devils Lake Wednesday through Sunday. 19 birds for three guys. Birds were pretty thick Wednesday and Thursday, and then began to thin out.


----------



## bighunter

Seen one flock while out golfing.a group of about 50.I would say that for the most part it's over.HOpe All Had a Good Year.
Bighunter :sniper:


----------



## Chris Benson

Went out hunting last weekend in Western Manitoba. We really didn't get into them as we would have like. Four hunters ended up with 9 birds. We sure had some fun chasing them though!

Saw tons of birds, even saw one thick flock that streached about 3 miles long! Almost all adults were shot, no juvies to speak of yet. Saw a number of migrating flocks coming in from the south.

Should be going out again sometime in the coming weeks. Hopefully we'll really get into them and shoot the snot out of them tundra maggots.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Saw a lost flock of snows this morning. Assuming this is the last of the last. Just thought I would let you guys to the north know there are still some coming.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

sleeplessnights3 said:


> Saw a lost flock of snows this morning. Assuming this is the last of the last. Just thought I would let you guys to the north know there are still some coming. [/quote
> 
> thats funny because I saw a flock of about 8 snows flying over aberdeen this afternoon. maybe they were the same ones.


----------



## gooseguy2009

Saw a flock of 30+sitting just N of the SD/ND border.


----------



## DustinS

Saw a pair of adults flying low over NDSU campus today. They must have been lonely! If I would have had time I would have followed 'em out of town. Pretty desperate to get a couple of last minute ones.


----------



## h2ofwlr

With the 70-80s and south wind in ND on Monday, what was left pretty much is gone now in SE ND. Even DL region the locals said there are not any birds to speak of in the last 3 days from what they saw.


----------



## buckseye

saw quite a few again yesterday in the air and on the ground around Devils Lake. South side of two


----------



## USSapper

was down in aberdeen yesterday and a kid told me he shot a few a couple days ago and that there are still a few straglers around


----------



## cgreeny

Hunted the DL region from Sunday to Tuesday and the hunting was tough, two days in a row the field we had permission on, the next morning the birds all pushed north during the night, go scout see a few thousand and the in the morning see maybe 57 to 200 maybe, anyways decoyed and averaged 10 birds a day for three days, not great but avoided the big Egg up on the board. Not many birds left around the East side of the big lake.Good Luck everyone.


----------



## snowhunter16

THERE ARE STILL SNOWS AT LAKE BYRON MY FRIENDS TOLD ME HE WENT UP THERE TO FISH AND BROUGHT HIS GUN AND HE GOT ONE THERES PROBLY 2-3 THOUSAND UP THERE
:sniper:


----------



## Scaredy-snow

Got 55 of 'em over the rags on Mon.p.m./Tue.a.m. Just me and my dad. We were headed for CA but, came across a huntable situation in ND - north of HWY 5 to be exact 8) The birds stopped flying all together by 10 a.m. on Tue. and we saw only one flock of about 300 while traveling from our killing field to home. I feel like we caught the very tip of the tail of the spring migration - like we stole one more hunt here in the US  However, only 6 juvies - not an uncommon ratio for even the head of the migration :-? Welp....., I guess the magazine extender shall now be removed from my iron and it's time to go sort through Rossies.

Does the Snow Goose "bug" ever go away? - NO


----------



## cranebuster

You guys are throwing in the towel too early!! You need a cavalier to burn around in. Still know of a couple of flocks chillin out in central Nodak. We shot 25 on sunday, shoulda been 125 but the ecaller was giving me a hard time.


----------



## buckseye

they were still flying over most of the day yesterday


----------



## goosebusters

we are hunting in a field with a couple thousand in it north of highway two and east of Montana. Will report on how we do with photos and description.


----------



## goose

Us SD boys are still hunting them. Got a field for the tomorow morning that had probably about 7,000 in it. I hope they dont all leave with this warm weather over the coarse of the next 24 hours.

Good Luck Guys,
goose


----------



## north14

Had several thousand fly over town last night going out to feed to the south of us.


----------



## h2ofwlr

I just got back from ND. Here is the low down, there still are a few smaller flocks scattered N of Hwy 2 and they are mostly Adults--the last of the adult migration.

As for field conditions, basically North of Hwy 2 is very soft in the fields yet, so soft that ATVs would get stuck. Field roads are mostly impassable N of Hwy 17, many farmers are POd because last weekend jumpshooter guys tearing/rutting up the fields roads (no trialers) Many township roads are still closed from flood damage. By the time you get 1/2 way from DL to Jamestown it is another world - in going from flooding and washed out roads to the water line out 20' from the cattails (drought)and the fields starting to be worked. Huge difference.

I saw more birds migrating NNW today than the 3 previous days combined. Birds are very scattered and far and few. 90 miles of scouting on Friday resulted in 2 flocks of -500 and they were adults. I saw no Snows on the way back.

I saw 1 memorable field on Thursday, it had S&Bs, SH Crane(+300), Honkers, Greaters, and TGP lessors all mixed up together, and I mean mixed up and scattered everywhere.

A tip if you go, all geese spotted were in stubble - not in tilled fields.


----------



## slayer12mag

still geese in SD...was fishin friday and saw a group of about 15-20 snows and blues...all adults...HUUGE eagle heads...anyone know where huntable numbers are in SD? ANY TIPS WOULD BE APPRECIATED


----------



## buckseye

I could hear crane and geese passing over way up there most of the day yesterday, there are still some around.


----------



## USSapper

friday night saw 6 in stubble with a bunch of specs. On saturday, we were putting on log siding at our cabin and a few hundred flew over not too high heading north
Nice to see some birds are still around

Happy Easter 
Ryan


----------



## snowhunter16

if i where u i would head over to lake byron
:sniper:


----------



## Mallard Island

Went out this am north of 5 east of westhope, we saw a grand total of 50,very small bunches mixed in with the cacklers. We ended up with 2. Its gonna be a long 134 days till the early season. :******: the count down begins for me.


----------



## goosebusters

We shot 25 near cando on Friday, the group started to move out on Saturday. A lot of juvies i would say about 25 percent juvies. Most flocks would work to about 15 yards. Especially the wounded ones with one leg dropped! They are still probably working into decoys because of GB2.


----------



## Snow Hunter

On thursday and friday went out scouting and we put on A LOT of miles. The birds had mostly moved out of the DL area. There were a few small flocks. We hunted a group by Webster on Saturday and shot 25. They are still around, if you put in the miles you can find them and they decoy really well. If you are hunting in Central ND I would look North and west of DL. The roads are not too bad, but the fields are VERY muddy. I have hung it up for the year, I have had enough dragging gear into the field on sleds. If you still have Snow Goose Fever, find the birds and they will decoy well. Again I have heard they are still around Webster and Starkweather, ND.


----------



## USSapper

saw a group of about 60 flying low last night at our cabin west of pingree. Been seeing some flocks flying lately


----------



## goosebusters

Right now I am praying for a snow storm. Do you remember earlier this spring when that snow storm hit South Dakota and pushed a lot of snows back into nebraska. I decided a good April blizzard should hit Canada and Northern North Dakota, pushing the snows back in to North and South Dakota. I don't want to hurt your hunting, we will just borrow the birds for another week and then return as few as possible. :lol:


----------



## h2ofwlr

I heard 1'+ of snow in on the ND/MT border. But think it is too far west and south. We need a 2' of snow in throughout SK and MB :beer:


----------



## KEN W

goosebusters said:


> Right now I am praying for a snow storm. Do you remember earlier this spring when that snow storm hit South Dakota and pushed a lot of snows back into nebraska. I decided a good April blizzard should hit Canada and Northern North Dakota, pushing the snows back in to North and South Dakota. I don't want to hurt your hunting, we will just borrow the birds for another week and then return as few as possible. :lol:


 :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello

I am with GB. Would not mind getting a little white stuff up north to send some birds back down. Just think mother nature would be harrassing the birds and that is what the Fish and Game wants right???? And then we could shoot a few more to help the tundra out. It would be a win win situation (when it comes to snow geese). On the down side there are honkers and stuff already on eggs and a heavy wet snow would not be good for them.


----------



## buckseye

did you find the birds I told ya about last week porkchop? hope so.


----------



## Catch22

Burned up alot of fuel last weekend looking for that one good flock and found one, only to find out that some other group was hunting them.

ended up with 47 for friday and called it a season


----------



## Leo Porcello

buckseye said:


> did you find the birds I told ya about last week porkchop? hope so.


Unfortunetly no but North14 helped me out with some and we had a pretty nice shoot. Had great company for sure! Just could have used a little more wind and less sun. I will be looking for the birds you told me about tomorrow. PM if you still are seeing them. Thank you again!!


----------



## buckseye

Hey porkchop, I haven't been over there this week. I have been hearing a few flocks of sob's coming through once in while yet so it is probably worth roadin around for a bit. You can't find a better hunter than north14 and his kids/friends. You'll always have a successful and fun hint with him.


----------



## duckslayer

There were some on Lake Alice last friday. Go North of Maza ND 1 mile, go east until the road closed sign and they were on the south side in the reeds. Dont know how many they were, we were unfortunately fishing and not hunting, so we didnt stop. They sure were loud though.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Hopefully one day I will get the opportunity to hunt with him! I can't thank him enough as my father in law was tickled pink over the hunt!!


----------



## USSapper

still a flock of around 500 juvies around here-A buddy got 10 on monday and said they are really stupid birds :sniper:


----------



## USSapper

working in the yard tonight and saw a flock of 15 flying thru the jamestown dam valley :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Lindberg9 said:


> still a flock of around 500 juvies around here-A buddy got 10 on monday and said they are really stupid birds :sniper:


Jumping or decoys. Seems with 500 live birds if he is in the field they are feeding he could easily get 50 or 60 out of that if not more by setting up some dekes.


----------



## Zekeland

Having some fun with the birds now. More juvies in the mix. Very scattered throughout the day..staying in fields overnight.

Spent some time out last couple of days in the rain and storms, elements were in our favour. Really wet and muddy but worth every minute. Saw some sweet air acrobatics....WOW!!


----------



## USSapper

Pass shooting i believe. I told them not to shoot the birds off the water because they would leave instantly. I told them we can easily decoy a group like that but i have Drill this weekend 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well, I won't end the spring season with any Looney Tunes quotes but you know where I'm going with this.

It's up to our friends of the north to close out the spring season as I'm sure they'll hold for another week or two...haven't looked into the current tundra conditions so I'm just guessing.

It was a great spring, but a little fast in some areas. We had some slow days to great days, but they're all good. The best day that I'm aware was the boys taking 215 over the decoys one morning so there was some good action.

We're going to hunt one last time this weekend and then I've got to get my gobbler and stick some eyes.

Thanks to everyone who helped the reports and I hope everyone has a great offseason!


----------



## buckseye

Isn't it cool how long this thing went, this is what e-hunting is all about.


----------



## KEN W

Almost.....95,000 views....incredible


----------



## 870 XPRS

I was hoping for .... *100,000*


----------



## Leo Porcello

Five of those views were from me. :wink:


----------



## lynxx69

I visit this site almost everyday... I couldn't tell you how many times I have viewed this forum...


----------



## Ryan_Todd

this past weekend we too were out for the last time of the year (scouting is getting a little bit spendy) and did pretty well. on saturday morning we ended up with 60 birds and a band, on sunday we ended up with 96 and another band. our total for the year was 618 birds and 2 bands. needles to say we had an awesome spring. we went out 8 times and averaged a little over 77 birds per day. there are still a few birds around in the northern part of the state but i think it's time to get the boat out and doo some fishing. good luck to you guys that are still chasing them around.

here's some pics from the weekend
[siteimg]4170[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4171[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4172[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4173[/siteimg]


----------



## DeltaBoy

Nice job guys! Congrats on the bands and a great hunt...

LSOB...


----------



## buckseye

come on you canadians keep this going tilll they hit tundra


----------



## Springer

> Almost.....95,000 views....incredible


Is this the most this site has every had??
That is alot. The Gsnder Mtn thread has just under 45000 views.
That is the last big one I remeber.


----------



## Mr. Lee

I would have to say that the season is almost over. If you can get lucky and find a flock you may be able to pile them up. Two of us went out this weekend and did pretty good. If the wind had blown a little bit we would have probably loaded the trailer. As it was we recovered 152. The geese would come out in in large flocks(30-100) and bomb the decoys. 20 minutes later it would be over. One 20 minute stetch we put 46 on the ground.

Sat eveing at about 6pm most of the flock got up high and headed north.


----------



## buckseye

Mr Lee where you be?


----------



## Mr. Lee

I was in ND..........West of I-29!


----------



## buckseye

oh ok I thought maybe you were up north when you said it was over, gotta be some sob's getting killed in Canada


----------



## Old Hunter

There are still some birds in the south central ND. I found 3 groups this weekend. Every feed was unhuntable. The birds had found places where the roost and the feed were the same field. The best one was a slough with about 2 thousand juvies. A corn field on one side and a burned barley field on the other. They never leave the 1/2 section to feed. I am waiting for a heavy wind to cover my shooting. My decoying plan will be a micro-spread using about 7 or 8 decoys. I might not be done.The Young Guns(Chris,Mav,Madison,PJ) taught me its not over untill the last girl leaves the dance.


----------



## Scaredy-snow

Got 101 of 'em in southern Sask. last Fri./Sat. There was three of us. We would've gotten limits easily if Rossies were legal. We did, however, get a neck collar and a blue phase Ross and... a Snow/Speck hybrid. I shot him out of a flock of darks. He had a white head, brown eyes, no grinn patch, and that classic black and white tail band like that found on the back of a dark goose. My first encounter with one of these hybrids - only read about it prior to. Not being able to shoot Rossies accomplishes one thing in my mind - arguments between fathers and sons and friends and anyone else who might be hunting  Oh, but what a show  I'm done now. Sept. will be here before we know it - much to get done before then.


----------



## Zekeland

Birds were on the move thick sunday morning...over an hour and birds still heading North. Good day to be in a field, bad day for roost hunting. We didn't want to push the birds off roost , bad idea, should have busted them off and been ready for the movement....could have been the hunt of the year!!! 
Still had lots of shots, birds decoyed perfect...that's always helps.
Four dozen FB's , e-caller and H20.

That could be it for me...wife gets home from vacation today...I know what she will say!!!

Time to get ready for Hunt tests/field trials!!

Maybe one more....


----------



## snowhunter16

it was a good year this year but it was differnt the geese came through in groups insted of all of them at once im done time to go catch some fish. :sniper:


----------



## USSapper

Congrats on the hybird, that is only the third one i heard of being shot this year


----------



## goosebusters

Whats North Dakota's Juvie situation looking like?


----------



## mallard

goosebusters said:


> Whats North Dakota's Juvie situation looking like?


Very poor.If you find a pocket,there is a good chance they will be in Canada in a day or two.
Ryan,Benneli Boy from hunting snows .com,Chris P,and myself shot 57 this morning and got a band.Three bands in three days,incredible!


----------



## Field Hunter

Ryan,
Who's that Old Guy with the diet coke in the pictures?


----------



## Jaster

Where are all the bird at?


----------



## Ryan_Todd

that would be mallard (aka- smoke and a coke!) sorry dean couldn't resist. :beer:


----------



## djleye

> that would be mallard (aka- smoke and a coke!) sorry dean couldn't resist.


You always know when Dean is in his happy place, a diet coke and a smoke!!!!! If you would quit those two habits far one year Dean, you would be one wealthy individual!!!!


----------



## mallard

djleye said:


> that would be mallard (aka- smoke and a coke!) sorry dean couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> You always know when Dean is in his happy place, a diet coke and a smoke!!!!! If you would quit those two habits far one year Dean, you would be one wealthy individual!!!!
Click to expand...

That and 200-300$/weekend in gas money  !This weekend I also blew a tire and the other 3 are slicks so I am done.


----------



## Chris Benson

Lots of birds still here in Manitoba. Got over a hundred last weekend. No one is even hunting them, we only used a couple dozen decoys and they decoyed better than anything I have ever seen!

Found a couple flocks that numbered at least 7-8 thousand birds.


----------



## snowhunter16

my friend called me up last nigt and sayed theres snow geese on his slough so we went back there and there where about 30 snows so we jumped it and ended up with 6


----------



## USSapper

10 just flew over our house


----------



## Leo Porcello

Got a message last Sunday night about some snows. Could not scout them due to work till yesterday. Found them and was going to hunt them this morning but decided to sleep in and take my daughter for an afternoon hunt. She has been really wanting to go snow goose hunting. Anyway go to the field. Set up about 70 decoys. Only put one speaker on the e-caller and ended up with 3. HOWEVER it kind of went like this. Daughter was sitting up in the blind with her blue ear protection on eating her dinner. I am still doing the blinds with pea vines. I hear some look and they are cupping in. They flarred out about 35 yards and I passed because I would have had to shoot over Marcellina. Then a single snow buzzed her and I shot it going with the wind about 20 yards out. Then a pair came and I dropped a blue and then a ross came right in and I dropped it. Then a pair came in and she yelled "shoot them two " "shoot them two" "shoot them two" well I folded under the pressure and hit one but it kept on going. Then the same thing happend again and I hit one again but just not good enough. Then I turned around and visibility was dropping. RAIN RAIN RAIN a coming so I told her we need to get out of there. Her camo is not waterproof and so I did not want her to get soaked. Right now hunting is fun to her but one bad experiance could ruin her and I am not willing to risk that. Also I was able to drive in with no problems but I knew that was about to change. She was not overly happy about it but we got out of there. As I was changing my muddy boots the field started to fill so I may hit them on Wed. To the guy that PMd me the info (you know who you are) THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! This was by far the best snow goose hunt I ever had because it was my 4 year olds first snow goose hunt (third goose hunt) and man oh man was she happy!!! I know with the way they were going in there in pairs, singles and maybe flocks up to 15 it could have been a big number night but as you can tell by the smiles below numbers don't make the hunt great!!! What an experiance!!!

Marcellina holding one:










Bella, Marcellina, and I:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Same birds. Maybe its just me but the snow on the right its bill looks kind of yellow?


----------



## fowlhunter7

Congrats on the excellent hunt. Your daughter looks she a had a great time.


----------



## Maverick

Dad's smile is just as big as the daughter's! Always a good thing! Congrates on the hunt!


----------



## KEN W

Nice Pork Chop....my girls never wanted to get involved with hunting.


----------



## not for hire goose guide

PorkChop does that dark goose have a black bill or is it just the light?


----------



## Leo Porcello

not for hire goose guide said:


> PorkChop does that dark goose have a black bill or is it just the light?


It was pretty dark but it was not black. More like a dark blood red! :lol: Why do you ask?


----------



## dblkluk

Looks like a good time had by all! Great Job!


----------



## Snowhunter07

Very nice hunt :beer:. Thats great that you are getting your daughter introduced to the outdoors. Maby one day she will be showing dad how to shoot :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Looks better than a pile of 100 dead snows. Thanks for sharing PC, I'm sure that hunt meant a lot.


----------



## djleye

There are never better hunts than the ones where the kids are involved. Great Job PC, She will remember that for years to come!!!!


----------



## jcneng

Great pictures and I think Dad has the bigger smile!


----------



## USSapper

Congrats on the late season hunt. Glad to see you could get your daughter out into the field :beer:


----------



## Triple B

thats what is all about right there! congrats PC, days like those are more memorable than any other.


----------



## not for hire goose guide

PorkChop: just looked different to me in the pic no reason. and i'm glad to see you take your daughter out hunting both my boys did the same with me at the same age as your daughter. and my daughter started hunting at 21 still nothing better than watching your kids get there first confirmed goose or duck keep up the good work wish i were you i'd be shooting geese to if i could


----------



## Leo Porcello

I am by no means a snow goose expert but I thought most juivey snows/blues have a darker almost black beak? I know the sillosocks the beak comes darker on the juivies. Glad to hear your daughter started to hunt. I have 2 daughters and a son. My other daughter will turn 3 this summer so she may get to go this fall. She is not as adventurous as my 4 year old so I don't want to make a mistake and ruin her for life. My 4 year old always wants to go. I hope all my children are like that and that they never change their minds about going. so far so good.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Those pics made my day Chopper!! Nicely done!!


----------



## Jaster

Fantastic pic's Pork Chop looks like you both had a great time.. We head out for our spring hunt in Churchill on the 12th ... i will be sure to through some pic's up will im there....


----------



## USSapper

I would just like to send out a thank you to all the people that posted reports this spring season. It is fun reading about people shooting 500 birds to taking their daughter out for her first hunt. There was almost 99,000 views to this topic-unbelievable. And thanks to Chris for setting up this topic. I hope every had a great season this year
Thanks

Ryan L.


----------



## Jaster

I will have to Second your Post Lindberg... As for the season it is only starting for us in the far north of canada. I will let you know how it was around the end of May.


----------



## fowlhunter7

I agree with ya Lindberg, It's great to follow how the season is progressing through the spring.

Jaster, I'm jealous of you. Wish I were still hunting them now. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Jaster your lucky! I got 16 this morning and unfortunetly it will have to be my last hunt of this spring. Oh how I wish for just one more day! Anyone else getting out good luck to you!! Come on Sep!!


----------



## Jaster

Well around 50,000 white geese flew over Thompson today on there was to Churchill Manitoba.. I will be heading up on Thursday and they should be there waiting foe me... Churchill is there last staging ground before they nest. So they hang out there untill the ice starts to melt ( Around the last weeek in May ) they just fly back and forth all day looking for open water on the coast.... I can hardly wait. :lol: Here is a map 
http://www.canadamaps.info/maps/manitob ... calmap.jpg


----------



## Leo Porcello

Today is the last day in NODAK. Surely someone got out! Good luck to you Jaster!


----------



## Snow Hunter

Jaster 
Can you drive to Churchill or can you only get there by plane or railroad? Good luck to you up there, although I doubt you will need any luck. I am sure by the time they get up there, they are dumber than heck. Go get em and save the Tundra. :beer:


----------



## Jaster

You can only get there by plane or train .... I just got word from a friend up there and he says there is around 500,000 birds hanging out... And the weather should stay cold for 8 - 10 days yet so they have no reason to leave... And yes they are pretty dumb when they get there ... Here is a photo of one of our blinds :lol: http://www.webberslodges.com/dymondlake ... CN0036.JPG

Sorry about the advertising as i am not sure how to get this picture directly in the post.


----------



## USSapper

What does that run? :lol:


----------



## fowlhunter7

Jaster,
How do you hunt them up there? Are you able to take decoys up there, if so, do you set up anywhere and traffic them or do you have to be on the X?


----------



## brobones

Now why would the snow geese be dumber there??? Once they hit the usa/canadian border they get stupid?


----------



## the Bender

With little pressure for the last few weeks, they stop caring to look out for danger when milling around. Flying lower & decoying more easily. No more Pick-Ups circling each section, fewer Boneheads busting them out of where they rest, and they're probably tired & thinking about procreation more than being shot at. That's what I think.


----------



## Decoyer

Yup.... Just like why they are REALLY dumb north of the border in the fall.... they tend to forget easily appearently


----------



## brobones

Intersting concept guys, yup up here in Canada we can kill them with sticks. :roll:


----------



## Decoyer

Come hunt in SD or ND in mid march, tell me that they are just as hard to kill in Sask. Deal?


----------



## USSapper

100,000 views boys-wow


----------



## USSapper

brobones said:


> Now why would the snow geese be dumber there??? Once they hit the usa/canadian border they get stupid?


\

It has to do with the exchange rate- it is complicating :roll:


----------



## brobones

Sure and you come here on opening day of the spring season after you and every other hunter in the stateshas chased them around for months. No difference at all in the birds smarts, a adult snow is a adult snow no matter where it is standing. So if what you are saying is true then; in the fall in ND the first snows that arrive are so easy to kill then are they?? You kill more in the fall than the spring then??


----------



## Watchm!

Not trying to pick a fight but my buddy form ND and his crew shot 6 and 7 man limits four days in a row this past fall. Thanksgiving day-Sunday of that weekend. One hundred twenty to 140 per day. The juvies at that time of the year are much easier to decoy if you are where they want to be, I guess.


----------



## brobones

Key word is Juvies and that would be their first migration. Once that bird reaches adult age you have a whole new bird coming at you.


----------



## KEN W

Right on Brobones....adult snows do not have to learn about hunting pressure from year to year.Large Canadas and Specks seem to forget and have to learn all over again every year.


----------



## snowhunter16

i went to huron yesterday and theres this bug slough by the road and i seen a snow and a blue on it. well this was a good year ca next year. :sniper:


----------



## DJRooster

Has some psosibilities ie. snow geese get stupid during the "rut!" It happens to some of the "young bucks" on this forum and to other species around November so it probably will affect the snow geese! Hard to see camo when "love is blind!"


----------



## Snow Hunter

Snow Hunter said:


> Jaster
> Can you drive to Churchill or can you only get there by plane or railroad? Good luck to you up there, although I doubt you will need any luck. I am sure by the time they get up there, they are dumber than heck. Go get em and save the Tundra. :beer:


What I should have said instead of "dumber" is much more "relaxed". If no one is bothering them for a while they are bound to relax.


----------



## Jaster

I am not sure why the birds get so stupid up here &#8230; We rarely use decoys in the spring it is mostly pass shooting. The birds fly very low up the coast especially if the winds are out of the north. And if a storm moves in north of us they retreat back south again . So we get the same geese coming and going all at the same time.. Yesterday we had rain and a low ceiling with a major snow storm around 80 miles up the coast . So most of the birds flew back from the north between 2' and 300' from the ground&#8230;.

How do i get pitures right on the site....??


----------



## DeltaBoy

Jaster said:


> How do i get pitures right on the site....??


Just fill in the # after you upload the picture. You'll need to use the code below and then fill in the #...

[siteimg]#[/siteimg]


----------



## Mallard Island

HEY JASTER HOWS THE SNOW HUNT GOING? ANY LUCK? 8)


----------



## Jaster

Well the spring hunt is over for use up here. We had 32 guests come up for he hunt and they all had a great hunt and a fantastic time&#8230; Half the time the geese were retreating to the south because of storms up the coast so we had the same geese flying back and forth for the 10 days we where there&#8230; And they did not get a smarter with each pass&#8230;..


----------



## saza

seen a couple thousand up here in Watertown SD just today, there heading towards Nebraska, oh but they will be back!

Keeping you updated

SaZa


----------



## Leo Porcello

Talk about time travel!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This is 2006. Locking


----------

